# Tema serio: Os juro que esto que me ha pasado es muy raro (Pazuzú inside, y no es coña).



## El Mercader (3 Nov 2022)

Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:

1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.

2) Ahora vienen lo raro de cojones (*os juro por mi vida y la de mis seres queridos que es lo que me ha pasado*).

Tenemos una reunión en el curro a la una de la tarde (trabajo en un pequeño colegio privado y centro de arte de Nueva York). Bien, soy el primero en llegar... Nada más llegar veo un libraco gordo y viejo encima de una mesa. Estaba allí solo, en medio de la mesa. Se llama (ver foto) Encyclopedia of World Art - Vol IV Eschatology. Me dirijo curioso al mismo y boooom! La puta primera página que abro me sale esto (y el puto libro tiene 458 pag). Sale Pazuzú y sus variadas representaciones y demonios de la antiguedad







Os juro que me ha entrado muy mal rollo (y no es coña).







Si, si ya sé que me lo he inventado y aliens y de más: Ahora, tema serio: ¿Es una casualidad? Joder, que cosa más rara ¿no?
En el puto libro solo hay seis páginas dedicadas a demonios. ¿porque cojones me sale Pazuzú nada más abrir el libro?

*¿Os ha pasado alguna vez algo así?*

Edito: Acabo de volver a mirar el libro y el mismo no tiene 480 paginas, sino 1800... Las 480 páginas son de las ilustraciones (parece ser que está dividido en dos). ¿Cuantas posibilidades hay de que me salga esa página?


----------



## pacomaster (3 Nov 2022)

Pazuzu te está arrastrando al averno y no es broma.Has abierto tu mente al diablo y ha entrado.Es el primer estadio de la posesión demoníaca.


----------



## pepetemete (3 Nov 2022)

Te va a preñar el alma sí o sí, es una señal clarísima

Cuidado pues


----------



## El Mercader (3 Nov 2022)

pacomaster dijo:


> Pazuzu te está arrastrando al averno y no es broma.Has abierto tu mente al diablo y ha entrado.Es el primer estadio de la posesión demoníaca.



Pues si te digo la verdad desde hace tiempo noto cosas "raritas" sobre todo todo tipo de pesadillas. Lo que he hecho es llevar siempre encima una medalla de la virgen y le juro que las pesadillas han remitido un montón.

Muchas veces siento como "agresiones", no sé como explicarlo: Por ejemplo, de pronto me viene la sensación de que alguien me intenta clavar un cuchillo en el cuello...o reventarme la cabeza con un bate de Beisbol.. Son sensaciones que parece que no vienen de mi. No les doy mucha importancia (todo estamos algo loquitos) pero es muy raro.


----------



## Il Corvo (3 Nov 2022)

HAbeis tenido experiencias paranormales ?


Pues eso ?




www.burbuja.info





siempre me pasan cosillas, ahora la luz que no funcionaba y no era la bombilla, lo dejé estar pues era verano y había mucha luz, pues el otro día toco el interruptor sin querer y ahora funciona perfectamente. Además he tenido que volver a escribir todo porque se me han cerrado las pestañas del navegador por su puta cara. Siempre me pasan cosas así, en fin...


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:
> 
> 1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
> Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.
> ...



Sí me ha pasado 

Con la Biblia

No quiero dar detalles, pero fue una locura.


----------



## El Mercader (3 Nov 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Sí me ha pasado
> 
> Con la Biblia
> 
> No quiero dar detalles, pero fue una locura.



Joder, con la biblia me tranquiliza, pero no con esta mierda de los demonios.


----------



## visaman (3 Nov 2022)

na mi querido amigo echese encima una botella de agua bendita, recite el exorcismo por el rito romano, y antes de ducharse hoy hacgase una limpia del huevo mirese en google lo que es fotografielo despues y mañana me pone la foto y le digo.

eso si le puedo asegurar que su mujer no es una sucubo.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Joder, con la biblia me tranquiliza, pero no con esta mierda de los demonios.



¿Qué sería Dios sin sus demoños?

Demoño, genio, elfo del bosque...

Todo eso hace que el Cosmos sea un lugar mejor ¿No tienes a Dios cómo fortaleza? Pues sonríe hombre, que solo es un guiño inocente de Pazuzu.


----------



## El Mercader (3 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> na mi querido amigo echese encima una botella de agua bendita, recite el exorcismo por el rito romano, y antes de ducharse hoy hacgase una limpia del huevo mirese en google lo que es fotografielo despues y mañana me pone la foto y le digo.
> 
> eso si le puedo asegurar que su mujer no es una sucubo.



Tío, no estoy de coña. Se me han puesto de corbata.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (3 Nov 2022)

Pazuzú intensifies. Vigila tu espalda y reza cada noche 4 padre nuestros.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:
> 
> 1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
> Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.
> ...



Ponte The Exorcist tonight, pa cerrar el círculo.


----------



## visaman (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Tío, no estoy de coña. Se me han puesto de corbata.



lo se hazte la limpia del huevo luego lo cascas y lo pones en un vaso foto y mañana la pones y te digo


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Tío, no estoy de coña. Se me han puesto de corbata.



Es una historia divertida.

Igual si te ronda es porque lo vales.

Que te haya pasado esto significa que en este momento eres especial por algo.

Míralo así, yo sé que el proyecto Pi Network es el próximo BTC, tú no.

Pero ahora ya no puedes escurrir el bulto, así que tienes dos opciones.

A) has abierto un portal que ha llevado a que yo te de una información que vale oro y te puede hacer bastante rico. Vas a la APP Store/Google Play, bajas Pi Network, usas mi código (Entrala33), pillas sitio en hilo de mi firma, y te unes a la gresca minando sin gastar datos ni batería, antes de que salga al mercado. Es gratis.

B) No haces caso, y Pazuzu se burla de ti sabiendo que en unos meses muchos burbujos estaremos abriendo botellas de Möet, habiéndote dado a ti través de mí, la oportunidad de estar entre nosotros.

¿Crees en la casualidad?

Si eliges la opción A pensarás en unos meses que la historia de Pazuzu ha sido lo mejor que te ha pasado.

Si eliges la opción B, pensarás que te ha orinado la cara.

Igual toda la historia se ha dado para que tú llegues a este punto exacto, decidir.


----------



## El Mercader (3 Nov 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Es una historia divertida.
> 
> Igual si te ronda es porque lo vales.
> 
> ...



Joder, en este foro no se puede poner algo serio sin que alguien te responda con tontadas.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (3 Nov 2022)

Si miras hacia abajo y te ves el culo, y luego la cabeza sigue girando, entonces sí, momento de preocuparse...


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (3 Nov 2022)

Cada vez que leo lo de "tema serio" sé que el hilo va de un troleo de los buenos.


----------



## El Mercader (3 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Ponte The Exorcist tonight, pa cerrar el círculo.



El círculo que tiene que cerrar usted es de su culo (perdone, pero es que me lo ha dejado a huevo).


----------



## El Mercader (3 Nov 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Cada vez que leo lo de "tema serio" sé que el hilo va de un troleo de los buenos.



Que no es un troleo coño. Mira los hilos que suelo cagar. Nunca he puesto nada así. Que es una cosa rara, rara,


----------



## El Mercader (3 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> lo se hazte la limpia del huevo luego lo cascas y lo pones en un vaso foto y mañana la pones y te digo



Menos coñas, que es un tema serio. Joder, ¿no te parece algo raro?


----------



## Señor-Presidente (3 Nov 2022)




----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Joder, en este foro no se puede poner algo serio sin que alguien te responda con tontadas.



Vale, tontadas... 

Creo que necesitas menos rosarios y más tratar de entender a Dios. 

Te apunto la opción B. 

No has estado atento a las señales, y mira que la vida te acaba de dar una lección importante al respecto. 

Se ve que toca una mucho más dura.


----------



## Señor-Presidente (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Menos coñas, que es un tema serio. Joder, ¿no te parece algo raro?



Se llama casualidad. Y vota al candidato republicano de Nueva York y déjate de gilipolleces.


----------



## El Mercader (3 Nov 2022)

*A ver: ¿Alguien puede decir algo serio? ¿a alguien le ha pasado alguna casualidad tan rara como esta?*


----------



## El Mercader (3 Nov 2022)

Señor-Presidente dijo:


> Se llama casualidad. Y vota al candidato republicano de Nueva York y déjate de gilipolleces.



Todavía no puedo votar (no estoy nacionalizado solo soy residente permanente). No creo en este tipo de casualidades...


----------



## Minsky Moment (3 Nov 2022)

Es demasiada casualidad, una imposibilidad estadística o aún diría metafísica. Te recomiendo este libro mientras:


----------



## visaman (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Menos coñas, que es un tema serio. Joder, ¿no te parece algo raro?



no, son coincidencias y lo del huevo es en serio creeme no es coña.


----------



## El Mercader (3 Nov 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Es demasiada casualidad, una imposibilidad estadística o aún diría metafísica. Te recomiendo este libro mientras:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1249844



Si, que si, que me conozco todos los trucos de la psique para hacer pasar por casualidades situaciones cotidianas... Pero que no, que esto es raro de cojones.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *A ver: ¿Alguien puede decir algo serio? ¿a alguien le ha pasado alguna casualidad tan rara como esta?*




Sí, y a diferencia de lo que afirmaban ilustres pensadores como Jung sobre las sincronicidades la realidad es que no significan nada, es simplemente puro azar.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:
> 
> 1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
> Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.
> ...



A mi no me extraña. Perdón por la aparente prepotencia. Y no me extraña por que cuando uno 'se conecta' con 'La Creación', o cuando se está en camino a esa conexión (en todo hay grados) empieza a 'ver' cosas que ante el resto resultan invisibles.

Voy a contar una experiencia 'similar'. Un día ya hace años, me voy a intentar reparar la tele de un conocido. Él estaba currando y su mujera me atendió. Los dos solitos... sí, esta vez podéis pensar mal y acertaréis. Pues bien, tal como entro en el salón donde está ubicada esta, me encuentro con que 'casualmente' una biblia se ha caído de la estantería y está en el suelo. Yo no era 'tan' como soy ahora, pero ya tenía los ojitos medio abiertos. Se me enciende una luz de alarma.

Bueno, la cosa es que la pava me invita a cerveza. Luego a otra. La tele no consigo que funcione. Me siento en el sofá en plan 'yo aquí más chulo que nadie' con las manos tras mi cabeza y ella me suelta al mirarme: '¿que quieres que te folle?'. No recuerdo qué le respondí, pero bueno, la cosa es que dije que me iba... y ella '¿me das un beso de despedida?' erección instantánea... nos damos un morreo, le sobo el culo, nos morreamos más, y le digo: 'debo de irme' y me fui. Y al salir a la calle, dos adolescentes hembras y un imberbe con ellas... '¿tienes un cigarrito?' claro, el ariete marcando bajo el vaquero era cualquier cosa menos sutil, y lo vieron. En fin, pitito y arreando. Solo me faltaba ponerme a asaltar cunas.

Resumiendo (si es que es posible resumir el grueso de este tema). La vida si sabes observar y ver, está llena todos los días y a todas horas de señales. Cuando eres capaz de verlo, flipas en colores. No os podéis imaginar en la medida que este entorno está controlado, y no hablo de los tarados esos que se creen dioses y a eso juegan.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pues si te digo la verdad desde hace tiempo noto cosas "raritas" sobre todo todo tipo de pesadillas. Lo que he hecho es llevar siempre encima una medalla de la virgen y le juro que las pesadillas han remitido un montón.
> 
> Muchas veces siento como "agresiones", no sé como explicarlo: Por ejemplo, de pronto me viene la sensación de que alguien me intenta clavar un cuchillo en el cuello...o reventarme la cabeza con un bate de Beisbol.. Son sensaciones que parece que no vienen de mi. No les doy mucha importancia (todo estamos algo loquitos) pero es muy raro.



Si me permite un consejo: fuera toda inclinación de obtener protección aparte de Dios y su Cristo. Que parezca que funciona es una trampa. Las medallitas y demás 'totems' solo funcionan si crees en ellos. Es la fe lo que funciona, sea pura o ayudada de 'muletas'. Y el culto a la virgen es idolatría, además asociada a las 'Astartés' reemplazadas por los cultos marianos al tomar el poder el Vaticano en distintas partes del mundo.


----------



## Federico JL (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:
> 
> 1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
> Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.
> ...



La mente es tan poderosa que si no controlas tus miedos se hacen realidad, no le des tanta importancia y pasa del tema.


----------



## El Mercader (3 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> A mi no me extraña. Perdón por la aparente prepotencia. Y no me extraña por que cuando uno 'se conecta' con 'La Creación', o cuando se está en camino a esa conexión (en todo hay grados) empieza a 'ver' cosas que ante el resto resultan invisibles.
> 
> Voy a contar una experiencia 'similar'. Un día ya hace años, me voy a intentar reparar la tele de un conocido. Él estaba currando y su mujera me atendió. Los dos solitos... sí, esta vez podéis pensar mal y acertaréis. Pues bien, tal como entro en el salón donde está ubicada esta, me encuentro con que 'casualmente' una biblia se ha caído de la estantería y está en el suelo. Yo no era 'tan' como soy ahora, pero ya tenía los ojitos medio abiertos. Se me enciende una luz de alarma.
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que creo, precisamente últimamente pienso mucho en las señales. ¿Es posible que nos estén dando señales y que no nos demos cuenta de ello debido a que no ponemos atención? El tema que publicó @AYN RANDiano2 sobre los "tiros al jabalí" me han dado mucho que pensar.

PS, Luego sigo con todo lo que quería decir que ahora tengo otra p.... reunión.


----------



## amigos895 (3 Nov 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Te va a preñar el alma sí o sí, es una señal clarísima
> 
> Cuidado pues



Ya está preñado pero no lo sabe.


----------



## El Mercader (3 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Si me permite un consejo: fuera toda inclinación de obtener protección fuera de Dios y su Cristo. Que parezca que funciona es una trampa. Las medallitas y demás 'totems' solo funcionan si crees en ellos. Es la fe lo que funciona, sea pura o ayudada de 'muletas'. Y el culto a la virgen es idolatría, además asociada a las 'Astartés' reemplazadas por los cultos marianos al tomar el poder el Vaticano en distintas partes del mundo.



Mmmm, no estoy de acuerdo (con lo de la Virgen).


----------



## Loignorito (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El círculo que tiene que cerrar usted es de su culo (perdone, pero es que me lo ha dejado a huevo).



Supongo que se lo ha soltado por la 'figurita' del libro. Es exactamente la misma que se ve en la peli del Exorcista. La primera. Esa del tipo con alas.


----------



## mike69 (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:
> 
> 1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
> Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.
> ...



Quédate tranquilo. 

Has manifestado.

Es el poder de Dios que hay en ti.

Si quieres respuestas lee a Neville Goddart.



Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## visaman (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si, que si, que me conozco todos los trucos de la psique para hacer pasar por casualidades situaciones cotidianas... Pero que no, que esto es raro de cojones.



eso no es nada a mi me enseñaron TODE que es el verdadero arte marcial de okinawa y tiene un componente esoterico de cojones y las cosas que me han pasado y me pasan no te las creerias, lo del huevo es para ver tu estado actual


----------



## Loignorito (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Eso es lo que creo, precisamente últimamente pienso mucho en las señales. ¿Es posible que nos estén dando señales y que no nos demos cuenta de ello debido a que no ponemos atención? El tema que publicó @AYN RANDiano2 sobre los "tiros al jabalí" me han dado mucho que pensar.
> 
> PS, Luego sigo con todo lo que quería decir que ahora tengo otra p.... reunión.



Como he dicho antes, las señales están presentes todos los días para todos. Solo hay que querer mirar. El Mundo es un entorno controlado totalmente. Y no paran de 'gritarnos' desde arriba para que veamos y cambiemos. Pero estamos 'ciegos'.


----------



## Collie (3 Nov 2022)

Estar hablando con la parienta por telefono mientras yo chafardeaba facebook ella estornudar yo decirle jesus y automaticamente en el siguiente post aparecerme uno sobre jesucristo, son casualudades sanas no te ralles.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (3 Nov 2022)

DEP


----------



## Seagrams (3 Nov 2022)

El que mentas es real. Es el demonio portador de pestes. 

Esta modita de mentarlo en burbuja y de invocarlo "de coñita" nos ha traido el Covid, la viruela de mono y quien sabe si el comunismo.

No es casual @Billy Fockabocas es muy probablemente un siervo del maligno.

Y yo tampoco estoy de coña.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Mmmm, no estoy de acuerdo (con lo de la Virgen).



Le contaré otra experiencia mía, bastante anterior a la primera que he relatado. Era en esos tiempos cuando 'la 'virgen' de Garabandal' era noticia. Fíjese que todavía existía Canal Nou (9) en Valencia. Pues bien, me encontraba junto con mi madre y la vecina de similar edad, que hacían media juntas como cada tarde y noche en mi casa. Tenían puesto un programa donde empezaron a hablar de ello. Las imágenes eran de una zona agreste que era donde se 'veía bailar al Sol' y 'se aparecía 'la virgen''. Había personas dispersas en esa zona, grupitos, unas solas, espacios vacíos entre ellas... y aquello se veía a ratos en la misma gran pantalla que tenían en el estudio, y en otras la pasaban a plano directo... y de repente veo algo en la tele. Salto raudo hasta pocos centímetros de la pantalla: había un puto bicho similar a Alf moviéndose (invisible al resto) entre la gente. Los contertulios no se dieron ni cuenta. Mi madre y la vecina levantaron los ojos de sus agujas para... no ver nada. Fue muy rápido pues cambiaron el encuadre. Después no pude ver más, no repitieron el enfoque que valía la pena.


El 'bicho' no resultaba tan simpático como este muñeco. Era como un oso sin serlo. Andaba sobre dos 'piernas'. Y no, no me había fumado nada.


----------



## ENRABATOR (3 Nov 2022)

Reza una novena al Arcangel San Miguel pidiendole proteccion contra las entidades demoniacas Novena a San Miguel arcángel. El rosario tambien es efectivo


----------



## Furymundo (3 Nov 2022)

algun burbujo anda en tu zona 
señal inequivoca


----------



## Y2sprsmthfckr (3 Nov 2022)

Las casualidades si existen, por eso algunos mueren por la caida de un rayo.


----------



## El Mercader (3 Nov 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> DEP



Hijoeputa!!!


----------



## PEPEYE (3 Nov 2022)

Si quieres que hablemos de los sumerios podemos debatir, aunque no soy un experto
Solo un consejo, huye como del hambre cuando leas *Zecharia Sitchin*


----------



## El Mercader (3 Nov 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Reza una novena al Arcangel San Miguel pidiendole proteccion contra las entidades demoniacas Novena a San Miguel arcángel. El rosario tambien es efectivo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1249905



Gracias!


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Nov 2022)

ME TOCA:

Mi madre echaba las cartas y hacía conjuros, tenía las Claviculas de salomon y hacía invocaciones, vamos que hacía sus cositas.

Bien, con el tiempo mi madre tubo una enfermedad metal era congénita y no había manera e evitarlo, una desgracia.

Luego con el tiempo vi un articulo de magia y física de un antropólogo y me encuentro con unos dibujos donde comparaba la formula matemática de la entropía que es base de la termodinámica con un dibujo para llamar a un demonio BAUR. 

Bueno me lleve una sorpresa ya que había visto los dibujos de las claviculas de salomon y es un general demonio de treinta legiones que da deseos sobre filosofía, ciencia y la familia, a cambio hay que darle el alma.

Bien, ahora pienso que mi madre fue devorada por este demonio, es mi manera de darle sentido a todas las desgracias que me han pasado.


----------



## Raedero (3 Nov 2022)

Tema serio dice, el gilipollas.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Nov 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> Tema serio dice, el gilipollas.



LO ES.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (3 Nov 2022)

Y2sprsmthfckr dijo:


> Las casualidades si existen, por eso algunos mueren por la caida de un rayo.



Eso no es casualidad. 

Todo empezó el día que decidiste ir al pueblo y luego a pasear bajo la tormenta, en lugar de quedarte en casa leyendo.


----------



## El Mercader (3 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Como he dicho antes, las señales están presentes todos los días para todos. Solo hay que querer mirar. El Mundo es un entorno controlado totalmente. Y no paran de 'gritarnos' desde arriba para que veamos y cambiemos. Pero estamos 'ciegos'.



La reunión ha sido corta. 

Ahí va lo que quería decir. Esta es mi interpretación a lo que me ha pasado hoy (aunque sea una locura).

1) Leo un comentario que dice que en esta guerra hay fuerzas demoníacas implicadas (se habla de Pazuzú / Baal ).
2) Voy pensando en eso en el autobús .
3) Me pasa lo que os he contado.

¿Y si es un mensaje para decirme que efectivamente esta guerra no es una guerra normal, sino que hay fuerzas demoníacas y espirituales en la misma? 

Esto coincide con que llevo desde marzo pensando en comprarme una casita de campo alejada de todo por si esta guerra acaba mal.. Y al final me la compré.

¿Y si Dios me esta diciendo que esta guerra no es como las demás, que realmente va a ser la guerra final que llevará a las destrucción de todo occidente (la ramera de Babilonia) y debo empezar a levantar las orejas para largarme al pueblo con mi familia en cuanto vea las señales de lo que se aproxima?

Os propongo a partir de ahora empezar a compartir entre todos aquellos que veis "señales" vuestras conclusiones.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ME TOCA:
> 
> Mi madre echaba las cartas y hacía conjuros, tenía las Claviculas de salomon y hacía invocaciones, vamos que hacía sus cositas.
> 
> ...



Yo tuve mi etapa mistérica e iniciática. Pero un día encontré la Fe ¿y sabe qué hice? tiré todos mis libros de ocultismo al contenedor del papel. No me arrepiento, pese a que lanzar allí 'Alta Magia' de Alphons Louís Constant' (Eliphas Levy) supuso un verdadero reto. Y ahora como cristiano, tengo más experiencias sobrenaturales que las que podría soñar posibles. El ocultismo es un timo del Diablo.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Nov 2022)

pazuzu tiene muy mala prensa, pero en realidaC es el autentico nanny demonio, es ideal para los crios y no muerde nunca
ademas todo depende de como lo entrenes una vez entra en tu nvcleo, yo lo tengo en modo avion gran parte del dia y solo lo dejo salir cuando yo quiero hacer el mal


----------



## visaman (3 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> LO ES.



la mistica no es facil creeme y gracias por el consejo del libro lo he leido y es util


----------



## Dr.Nick (3 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (3 Nov 2022)

Cuidado esta noche


----------



## visaman (3 Nov 2022)

algundiaos contare y espero lo tomeis en serio lo que me pasa cuando salto lineas de tiempo


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La reunión ha sido corta.
> 
> Ahí va lo que quería decir. Esta es mi interpretación a lo que me ha pasado hoy (aunque sea una locura).
> 
> ...




eso es porque eres vinz clortho, el maestro de las llaves y aun no te has dao cuenta
¿tienes llaves de mas en el llavero que no reconoces? porque suele ser una señal inequivoca


----------



## El Mercader (3 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ME TOCA:
> 
> Mi madre echaba las cartas y hacía conjuros, tenía las Claviculas de salomon y hacía invocaciones, vamos que hacía sus cositas.
> 
> ...



Hace tiempo leí que Pazuzú (Baal) daba una inteligencia asombrosa a todo aquel que lo invocara y lo sirviera. Se dice que la familia Rothschild son sus sirvientes y que por eso han llegado a controlar el mundo gracias a su "inteligencia". Si lees la historia de esa familia verás que no existe explicación a como el fundador de la misma, siendo un muerto de hambre, de pronto logró crear la dinastía más importante de la historia y generar miles de millones de riqueza. Es decir: Hay muchos demonios que te dan todo tipo de cualidades si los invocas / sirves o se te meten dentro.


----------



## maxkuiper (3 Nov 2022)

Estas vaku ?


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La reunión ha sido corta.
> 
> Ahí va lo que quería decir. Esta es mi interpretación a lo que me ha pasado hoy (aunque sea una locura).
> 
> ...



Son tantas, y tan personales...

El tema de mi vida es dualidad riqueza/pobreza correcto/incorrecto.

Inconscientemente hasta ahora he huido de la riqueza por miedo a la pérdida y al poder que el dinero ejerce sobre nosotros y sobre los demás.

Ahora siento que Dios quiere que pase la prueba de ser muy rico y que ya no puedo seguir ignorándolo.


----------



## BeninExpress (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:
> 
> 1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
> Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.
> ...



Estamos todo el puto día con Pazuzu por aquí Pazuzu por allá.. Ctlhulhu por aquí.. Cthulhu por allá..

No eres el primero que fuera de burbuja se topa con una representación de estos dos y le dan escalofríos.

Ya sabes el dicho, a la bicha ni mentarla.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hace tiempo leí que Pazuzú (Baal) daba una inteligencia asombrosa a todo aquel que lo invocara y lo sirviera. Se dice que la familia Rothschild son sus sirvientes y que por eso han llegado a controlar el mundo gracias a su "inteligencia". Si lees la historia de esa familia verás que no existe explicación a como el fundador de la misma, siendo un muerto de hambre, de pronto logró crear la dinastía más importante de la historia y generar miles de millones de riqueza. Es decir: Hay muchos demonios que te dan todo tipo de cualidades si los invocas / sirves o se te meten dentro.



Amschel Mayer Bauer no era ningún muerto de hambre...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ME TOCA:
> 
> Mi madre echaba las cartas y hacía conjuros, tenía las Claviculas de salomon y hacía invocaciones, vamos que hacía sus cositas.
> 
> ...



mi abuela tb echaba las cartas, el primer dia que lo vi yo tenia como 17 años o asi y me sorprendio muchisimo no haberme enterao antes, le pregunte descojonado a mi madre y me dijo, "tu aguela no tiene poderes ni na, eso si, tiene un morro que se lo pisa"


----------



## AH1N1 (3 Nov 2022)

Buuuuff, sigues vivo? No creo que te quede mucho. 

Mamá, yo estuve en el hilo ese del muerto de burbuja.info


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (3 Nov 2022)

Además acaba de ser la noche de los mvertos...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Nov 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Además acaba de ser la noche de los mvertos...



aqui es la noche de los muertos todos los dias, de los muertos en vida


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (3 Nov 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> aqui es la noche de los muertos todos los dias, de los muertos en vida


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Yo tuve mi etapa mistérica e iniciática. Pero un día encontré la Fe ¿y sabe qué hice? tiré todos mis libros de ocultismo al contenedor del papel. No me arrepiento, pese a que lanzar allí 'Alta Magia' de Alphons Louís Constant' (Eliphas Levy) supuso un verdadero reto. Y ahora como cristiano, tengo más experiencias sobrenaturales que las que podría soñar posibles. El ocultismo es un timo del Diablo.



Mi madre era más de Saint Germain.


----------



## El Mercader (3 Nov 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Amschel Mayer Bauer no era ningún muerto de hambre...



Comparado con la fortuna y el poder que luego legó a tener, si. Era de una familia acomodada, pero lejos de lo que él llegó a ser.
Su padre era un orfebre.

_Su padre, Moses Amschel Bauer, fue un comerciante de moneda y orfebre que se asentó en el barrio judío y abrió un negocio en 1743. Sobre este colgaba un escudo rojo (el rojo era el pabellón de los judíos protestantes en el este de Europa). _

De ser un orfebre a fundar la familia más rica del mundo...


----------



## Turbocata (3 Nov 2022)

Si viajas hacia el sur, por la Florida encontrarás a Papuchi


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Tema serio: Os juro que esto que me ha pasado es muy raro (Pazuzú inside, y no es coña)



Lo siento, pero tema serio no lo es. ¿Cómo lo sé? Pues porque has dicho: «Os lo juro».
Inspirado por el Espíritu Santo, Santiago dijo, y sus palabras han pasado al Nuevo Testamento:

*No juréis, ni por el cielo, ni por la tierra, ni con otra especie de juramento; que vuestro sí sea sí, y vuestro no sea no, para no incurrir en juicio. (Santiago 5:12).*

Y Jesucristo dijo:
*Sea vuestro hablar: Sí, sí; no, no; porque lo que es más de esto, de mal procede.
(Mateo 5:37) *


----------



## El Mercader (3 Nov 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Lo siento, pero tema serio no lo es. ¿Cómo lo sé? Pues porque has dicho: «Os lo juro».
> Inspirado por el Espíritu Santo, Santiago dijo, y sus palabras han pasado al Nuevo Testamento:
> 
> *No juréis, ni por el cielo, ni por la tierra, ni con otra especie de juramento; que vuestro sí sea sí, y vuestro no sea no, para no incurrir en juicio. (Santiago 5:12).*



Lo sé, lo sé, no debería haberlo hecho, pero no he jurado por ÉL.


----------



## visaman (3 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Mi madre era más de Saint Germain.



na lo mio fue peor yo me crie con tres brujas, mi abuela, mi madre y mi tia, las tres tenian poderes, sobrevivi asi que.........


----------



## mmmarisa (3 Nov 2022)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Estas vaku ?



Eso mismo iba a preguntar…









VID_20220831_001733


...




odysee.com













VID_20220831_001716


...




odysee.com


----------



## Decipher (3 Nov 2022)

DEP in RIP. Siempre le entraban paranoias.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Lo sé, lo sé, no debería haberlo hecho, pero no he jurado por ÉL.



Pero incluso así, porque
Jesucristo dijo:
*Sea vuestro hablar: Sí, sí; no, no; porque lo que es más de esto, de mal procede.
(Mateo 5:37)*


----------



## El Mercader (3 Nov 2022)

mmmarisa dijo:


> Eso mismo iba a preguntar…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, yo tambien fui parte de la borregada y me arrepiento... Pero no creo que una vacuna produzca "casualidades" como esta.


----------



## El Mercader (3 Nov 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Pero incluso así, porque
> Jesucristo dijo:
> *Sea vuestro hablar: Sí, sí; no, no; porque lo que es más de esto, de mal procede.
> (Mateo 5:37)*



Tienes razón.


----------



## El Mercader (3 Nov 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> DEP in RIP. Siempre le entraban paranoias.



Paranoias no son casualidades raras...


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Tienes razón.



Bueno, en realidad no niego que escribieses en serio (aunque tampoco lo afirmo, pues no te conozco).


----------



## androm (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:
> 
> 1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
> Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.
> ...



Con lo bien que estabas en el pueblo y te has vuelto con la tejana a la gran urbe....


----------



## Loignorito (3 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Mi madre era más de Saint Germain.



También lo leí con aquello del 'Yo soy'.


----------



## Seagrams (3 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ME TOCA:
> 
> Mi madre echaba las cartas y hacía conjuros, tenía las Claviculas de salomon y hacía invocaciones, vamos que hacía sus cositas.
> 
> ...



Rula el articulo ese


----------



## Decipher (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Paranoias no son casualidades raras...



¡La pastilla!


----------



## eljusticiero (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:
> 
> 1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
> Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.
> ...



Ya lo decía Carl Jung, es la sincronicidad jungniana.


----------



## Karamba (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> [...] *En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú.* [...]



Ni coñas ni pollas.

P.D.: Sólo era una puntualización antes de seguir leyendo tu post y el jilo.


----------



## Bifaz23 (3 Nov 2022)

Creo que estas exagerando. Ha podido (y es) una casualidad.


----------



## malibux (3 Nov 2022)

Da para comienzo de novela de Stephen King. 

Espero que si tienes pesadillas últimamente no sufras alguna parálisis del sueño con alucinaciones hipnagógicas, porque entonces sí que Pazuzu puede preñarte duramente. Yo en una de las muchas que he tenido, noté cómo había un coro de monjes alrededor de mí haciendo unos cánticos tipo OMMMM muy intensos. En vez de soñar con pivones...


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (3 Nov 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Da para comienzo de novela de Stephen King.
> 
> Espero que si tienes pesadillas últimamente no sufras alguna parálisis del sueño con alucinaciones hipnagógicas, porque entonces sí que Pazuzu puede preñarte duramente. Yo en una de las muchas que he tenido, noté cómo había un coro de monjes alrededor de mí haciendo unos cánticos tipo OMMMM muy intensos. En vez de soñar con pivones...



No jodas...


----------



## mmmarisa (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si, yo tambien fui parte de la borregada y me arrepiento... Pero no creo que una vacuna produzca "casualidades" como esta.



Has abierto un portal…


----------



## jorobachov (3 Nov 2022)

Te va a lefar el culo y ni el padre karras te salvará


----------



## CliffUnger2 (3 Nov 2022)

Si te cuento la de casualidades que tengo yo, fliparias. Incluso empecé a apuntarlas en una nota, ya que tenía unas 5 o 6 (de ese estilo) a la semana. Por no hablar del puto número 3, lo veo en todos lados y no es por obsesión del tipo de dejar sin querer a la novia embarazada y de rempente ver embarazadas por todos lados, si no en plan de pedir la cuenta en un bar y ser 33€ o la compra 15,33€, o mirar el otro día una cuenta que tengo del banco y tener todos los dígitos en 3. Como esas muchas más.

Supongo que tendrá alguna explicación pero tampoco le doy mucha importancia ya que no saco nada buscándosela.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Nov 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Rula el articulo ese



A ver que vea.


----------



## lostsoul242 (3 Nov 2022)

Se llama casualidad .

Yo mismamente un par de horas , antes de entrar al foro y ver este hilo , me habia puesto a ver un video de la casa +escaleras donde se rodo "El Exorcista" , lo he buscado porque en otro video que estaba viendo antes sobre la arquitectura masona de Washington DC alguien habia mencionado cosas del barrio de Georgetown y recorde que alli se rodo El Exorcista , asi que busque un video de como es ahora la zona .
Y ahora me encuentro con tu hilo sobre Pazuzu to emparanoiao y en vez de cagarme lo que me hace es gracia .

Concretamente este es el video , lo tengo en el historial de Youtube como el ultimo visto XD


----------



## Calimero (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pues si te digo la verdad desde hace tiempo noto cosas "raritas" sobre todo todo tipo de pesadillas. Lo que he hecho es llevar siempre encima una medalla de la virgen y le juro que las pesadillas han remitido un montón.
> 
> Muchas veces siento como "agresiones", no sé como explicarlo: Por ejemplo, de pronto me viene la sensación de que alguien me intenta clavar un cuchillo en el cuello...o reventarme la cabeza con un bate de Beisbol.. Son sensaciones que parece que no vienen de mi. No les doy mucha importancia (todo estamos algo loquitos) pero es muy raro.



Si deseas una protección total por la noche consigue 4 medallas de San Benito bendecidas. Y consagradas. Ponlas en las 4 esquinas del colchón. 

Te lo dice un no cristiano pero funciona.


----------



## hemorroide (3 Nov 2022)

Si es una casualidad no tiene importancia, y si no lo es resulta que ese demonio no es maligno, mejor aún es protector, así que en ninguno de los dos casos te tienes que preocupar.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Nov 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Sí me ha pasado
> 
> Con la Biblia
> 
> No quiero dar detalles, pero fue una locura.



Cuenta, me interesa mas que el mensaje del opener


----------



## El Mercader (3 Nov 2022)

hemorroide dijo:


> Si es una casualidad no tiene importancia, y si no lo es resulta que ese demonio no es maligno, mejor aún es protector, así que en ninguno de los dos casos te tienes que preocupar.



Ningún demonio es protector. Solo los Ángeles lo son.


----------



## Shy (3 Nov 2022)

Yo cuando tenía unos 13 años tenía crisis de fe, un día estaba sólo y como en mi casa había una mesa de juego con ruleta cogí la bolita y dije: si existe dios que salga el cero. Hice girar el chisme y salió el cero. La probabilidad de que eso ocurra es de 2.7%.

¿Casualidad? ¿Señal? A gusto del consumidor.


----------



## burbucoches (3 Nov 2022)

TE VA a preñar El nvcleo fuerte de BOSTA Tarantvla


----------



## B. Golani (3 Nov 2022)

GORRITO PAPEL ALBAL , MANO DE SANTO


----------



## Marco Porcio (3 Nov 2022)

Tu creas tu realidad con lo que piensas y sobre todo lo que dices, pero debes investigar mucho sobre esto para darte cuenta de que es así. Crear tu realidad implica que si constantemente piensas en algo y le das acceso o permiso, al final llegara a tu realidad física de alguna manera. Por eso las casualidades no siempre son tales, y por eso es tan complejo lo de la programación subliminal con la que nos bombardean. 

Por ejemplo, hace poco yo grite en voz la que se rompieran todos los móviles del mundo porque estoy cansado de la tecnología. Nunca hago estas cosas porque ya se mas o menos como funciona, pero se me escapo. Adivina que me paso esa misma semana, bum, se me callo el móvil por primera vez en mi vida y se le rompió la pantalla.


----------



## UNGERN (3 Nov 2022)

Yo lo veo hasta en los simpsons.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ningún demonio es protector. Solo los Ángeles lo son.



Sí y no. Si uno se pliega a un culto errado, o bien lo hace con otro directamente maligno, sí tendrá protección y prebendas... en este mundo. Por eso vemos gente mala a la que 'todo le sale bien' ¿cuántas veces hemos dicho 'menudo hijoputa, pero es que encima tiene suerte'?

Cuidado con creerse protegido. Solo si uno se entrega a Dios, al Único y acepta el testimonio de Jesús, está verdaderamente protegido, tanto para lo terrenal como para lo divino. Aunque es más que posible que tenga que pasar por la prueba del martirio en este mundo. Pero el que importa es el venidero.


----------



## Khazario (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:
> 
> 1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
> Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.
> ...


----------



## Skylar (3 Nov 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Vale, tontadas...
> 
> Creo que necesitas menos rosarios y más tratar de entender a Dios.
> 
> ...



1- Este mundo es dominio temporal del malo.

2- Los cristianos en gracia con Dios no somos de este mundo sino del Reino de Dios.

3- Precisamente por no rezar rosarios estamos donde estamos.

4- Como ya han dicho más arriba rezar el Santo Rosario aullenta los demonios, entre otras muchas cosas.

5- Un solo padrenuestro rezado con fe manda a pazuzu a tomar por culo. Esto es lo que recomiendo al op.

6- Pero seguro que el op está hasta las trancas de pecados mortales, como la inmensa mayoría del foro. En estos casos el mejor exortizante es una buena confesión.

7- En cualquier caso si el op o cualquiera de vosotros no está a la buenas con Cristo, el único Dios verdadero, da igual pazuzu. Estáis en la puta.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Nov 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Rula el articulo ese



Lo siento lo he perdido lo tendrás que buscar por aquí:

Drowning in Magic. How our Leaders are Possessed by the Same Demons they have Unleashed on us


Blog – Simon Sheridan

Tendras que esperar a que vea el hilo de colapso civilizatorio.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (3 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Cuenta, me interesa mas que el mensaje del opener



Pues estaba ante una planta sembrada por un familiar fallecido una de esas noches raras de viento.

Yo tenía un problema gordo con el hijo de este familiar, que además estaba enfermo, y en fin, tenía una de esas noches pensativas.

Dejé la Biblia abierta en la mesa y me piré un rato dentro de la casa a hacer no sé qué.

Cuando volví había perdido el punto pero me fijé que el viento había movido las hojas hasta un Salmo concreto, que decidí leer.

De locos.

¡Aquel Salmo me estaba dando la respuesta a mí problema!

Al final todo fue genial


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (3 Nov 2022)

Skylar dijo:


> 1- Este mundo es dominio temporal del malo.
> 
> 2- Los cristianos en gracia con Dios no somos de este mundo sino del Reino de Dios.
> 
> ...



Lo que tú argumentas tiene sentido desde el punto de vista científico teológico, por así decirlo. 

Pero no necesitas religiones, eso es continente cuando lo importante es el contenido.


----------



## ApartapeloS (3 Nov 2022)

Pazuzu nos va a meter los pelos padentro a base de bien


----------



## CliffUnger2 (3 Nov 2022)

Calimero dijo:


> Si deseas una protección total por la noche consigue 4 medallas de San Benito bendecidas. Y consagradas. Ponlas en las 4 esquinas del colchón.
> 
> Te lo dice un no cristiano pero funciona.



Y donde se consigue eso??


----------



## Trejo (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hace tiempo leí que Pazuzú (Baal) daba una inteligencia asombrosa a todo aquel que lo invocara y lo sirviera. Se dice que la familia Rothschild son sus sirvientes y que por eso han llegado a controlar el mundo gracias a su "inteligencia". Si lees la historia de esa familia verás que no existe explicación a como el fundador de la misma, siendo un muerto de hambre, de pronto logró crear la dinastía más importante de la historia y generar miles de millones de riqueza. Es decir: Hay muchos demonios que te dan todo tipo de cualidades si los invocas / sirves o se te meten dentro.



¿No se supone que la masonada venera a Baphomet?


----------



## El Mercader (3 Nov 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> ¿No se supone que la masonada venera a Baphomet?



Los Rothschild dicen que no.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Paranoias no son casualidades raras...



Las mías son congénitas, tengo que vivir con ellas, me atormentan pero si me mantengo tranquilo no me dominan.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (3 Nov 2022)

Tu mente crea todo. No seas paranoico. Esto pasa siempre y se llaman *casualidades*.

A mí esta misma semana me pasó con la mierda esa del "Samaín" o como se diga, el "Halloween gallego"; jamás había escuchado mencionar esa palabra en mi vida y una amiga puso en Instagram que estaba celebrando esa memez.

Treinta minutos más tarde leí esa palabra en Burbuja.

Y de estas te habrán pasado muchas otras. Controla tu mente, que vuela rápido.


----------



## rascachapas (3 Nov 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Yo cuando tenía unos 13 años tenía crisis de fe, un día estaba sólo y como en mi casa había una mesa de juego con ruleta cogí la bolita y dije: si existe dios que salga el cero. Hice girar el chisme y salió el cero. La probabilidad de que eso ocurra es de 2.7%.
> 
> ¿Casualidad? ¿Señal? A gusto del consumidor.



Yo lo hago cada viernes por el euromillón y no funciona, debe ser que se acerca el día del juicio final y está ocupado abriendo las puertas del infierno.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Nov 2022)

Skylar dijo:


> 1- Este mundo es dominio temporal del malo.
> 
> 2- Los cristianos en gracia con Dios no somos de este mundo sino del Reino de Dios.
> 
> ...



Dices verdades mezcladas con mentiras. Marcadas en rojo están. Y ahora recuerda los evangelios, y recuerda también lo dicho en ellos : 'Cualquiera que enseñe un evangelio distinto de este'. Veamos Gálatas:



> "8.Pero aun cuando nosotros mismos o un ángel del cielo os anunciara un evangelio distinto del que os hemos anunciado, ¡sea anatema! 9.Como lo tenemos dicho, también ahora lo repito: Si alguno os anuncia un evangelio distinto del que habéis recibido, ¡sea anatema!"
> Gálatas, 1 - Bíblia Católica Online



Uso la biblia católica de Jerusalem, con la que me instruí. Es mi favorita ¿Y qué dice en ella sobre el culto a la Virgen? yo te lo diré: NADA.
En cambio ¿cuales son las palabras de Jesús mismo cuando se refiere a la Ley (esa que lo 1º que te indica es 'solamente a Dios adorarás, a nadie más que a Él darás culto'). Pues él dijo: 'Yo no he venido a abolir la Ley, sino a darle cumplimiento. Así que enseñar devoción por la madre de Jesús, bienaventurada fue y sea, no es otra cosa que pervertir al que instruyes. Sobre tu cabeza tal responsabilidad. Dime pues en qué Evangelio se instruye que se le dedique algún culto? pues tú enseñas un Evangelio distinto.

Decir que 'Jesús es el único dios verdadero' es una BLASFEMIA'. Él, el Padre es el único Dios Verdadero. Y es a él a quien el mismo Jesús se aclama. Es de Él de donde le viene el poder, y sin Él, nada sería. Ni él ni nada, ni nadie, pues es el principio y el final de todo. Y sí, por Jesús, ejemplo y prototipo del hombre, están 'hechas todas las cosas'. Así toda la Creación, los mares, las tierras, los montes, las fieras y demás animales y bestias, todas, están hechas por él, que es 'nosotros'. Y los ángeles del Cielo también por nosotros están hechos, para cumplir el objetivo de la Creación del Señor, que es la de convertir al hombre en algo cercano a los ángeles. Y por ello su tercera parte se reveló contra tal mandato, viendo que perderían su posición frente a nosotros y ante Dios, y que se verían relegados a una segunda posición. Está escrito en I Corintios, 15:



> "42.Así también en la resurrección de los muertos: se siembra corrupción, resucita incorrupción;
> 43.se siembra vileza, resucita gloria; se siembra debilidad, resucita fortaleza;"
> I Corintios, 15 - Bíblia Católica Online


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ningún demonio es protector. Solo los Ángeles lo son.



Mire, ya habla como mi madre.

Siempre me a parecido muy raro que los demonios concedan conocimientos en filosofía y ciencia.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Nov 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> GORRITO PAPEL ALBAL , MANO DE SANTO



Ja, tengo un a protección de mi madre, INFALIBLE.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Nov 2022)

Que se enrolle con Soros coño, que yo soy un muerto de hambre.

A..........A, perdón, que creo que ya está en ello.


----------



## ShibeDoge (3 Nov 2022)

Pazuzu esta a punto de preñarte el alma y tu vienes a burbuja a contarlo. A la siguiente ya no lo cuentas


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (3 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Mire, ya habla como mi madre.
> 
> Siempre me a parecido muy raro que los demonios concedan conocimientos en filosofía y ciencia.



Te da coñocimiento, que tampoco viene mal


----------



## Donnie (3 Nov 2022)

_*las casualidades NO existen*_


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (3 Nov 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Yo lo hago cada viernes por el euromillón y no funciona, debe ser que se acerca el día del juicio final y está ocupado abriendo las puertas del infierno.



Pero tu quieres pasta fruto del "azar".

Pasta que el Estado trila al remero, que en muchos casos padece de ludopatía.

Pasta sacada de la esperanza del pobre en una vida mejor REGALADA.

Pasta que en el 80% de los casos destroza la vida al premiado. 

Pasta que seguramente utilizarías para no hacer nada, o algo peor (parábola de los talentos).

@Shy Tal vez ni siquiera estaba apostando. Y de hacerlo, iba contra la banca.

La riqueza debe ganarse asumiendo riesgos morales.


----------



## Karamba (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> [...] Nada más llegar veo un libraco gordo y viejo encima de una mesa. Estaba allí solo, en medio de la mesa. Se llama *(ver foto)* Encyclopedia of World Art - Vol IV Eschatology.



Casualmente tengo esa obra.
No soy tan inconsciente como tú de haber fotografiado la imagen de Pazuzu, como haces en tu post.
Personalmente soy muy respetuoso –además de cauteloso– con intentar robar el alma de otros seres reflejándolos en una fotografía (espero que Pazuzu se apiade de tu alma derroida y de tu inconsciente acto). Rezo para que no te haya preñado el nvcleo.

Aun así, sí voy a transcribir lo recogido sobre Pazuzu (omitiendo la imagen, lógicamente, y respetando su alma). Es un extracto de un capítulo que hablan de la historia de la demoniología y de sus representaciones:

_«In Mesopotamia, notwithstanding the special emphasis given to the incorporeal nature of demons in the magical texts, representations of these evil spirits are rather numerous. They are generally found upon amulets, often made of terra cotta, which sometimes contain magic formulas for exorcism; there are also small figurines, probably worn hanging from the neck. _​​_Particularly characteristic of these are the animal heads and clawlike feet; often there may be one or two pairs of wings. _​_Among the wicked spirits, *seven* are given preeminence in the books of magic as being related to specific illnesses. These are *Alu*, *Asakku*, *Etimmu*, *Gallu*, *Ilu limnu*, *Namtar*, and *Utukku* (this last name –the Sumerian *Udug*– is also used to indicate demons in general). _​_They are usually represented together in a row on terra-cotta amulets, each with a man’s body and the head of an animal (lion, goat, sheep, eagle, etc.); but except for the lion-headed *Utukku*, it is not known to which animal each of the others corresponded. _​​_Besides these seven, one of the most feared and most commonly represented demons in apotropaic statuettes is *Pazuzu*, the bearer of ma__laria. He is portrayed as a naked, almost skeletal man with a monster's face and clawlike feet, has four wings, and sometimes appears ithyphallic.»_​
Que cada uno extraiga las posibles analogías con la presente situación.

P.D.: Tuerto, si puedes traducirlo con el teclado.... Es que yo no sé cómo lo haces. Yo sólo sé hacerlo con la mente (@Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz) . Algún día tendrás que explicarme cómo lo haces con el teclado.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (3 Nov 2022)

Donnie dijo:


> _*las casualidades NO existen*_



Desde luego ningún creyente que lo sea de verdad, cree en ellas.


----------



## valensalome (3 Nov 2022)

No se lo digas a blueorange


----------



## ShellShock (3 Nov 2022)

Lo que conocemos es finito. Lo que desconocemos ni siquiera es numerable.

Pazuzu sabe que has usado su nombre en vano y ahora te vigila estrechamente.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Windmanic (3 Nov 2022)

hay bastante bibliografia al respecto, hace tiempo que leí al respecto por un tema familiar, en el, 99% de los casos la persona moría violentamente en un plazo bastante corto de tiempo, una media de 2/3 meses, y no es broma


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (3 Nov 2022)

valensalome dijo:


> No se lo digas a blueorange



@BlueOrange


----------



## Soundblaster (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:
> 
> 1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
> Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.
> ...



La explicación más logica que es esa imagen y pazuzu mismo fue puesto de moda por la pelicula del exorcista, lo cual genero que ese libro antiguo llevara muchas consultas y tiempo de visualización de esa pagina, dejando "marca y camino facil" para que cuando se abriera posteriormente en el futuro saliera esa pagina no al azar sino por deformación de la encuadernación.


¿pero conocen ustedes algo el ovni de la jarosa?


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (3 Nov 2022)

Windmanic dijo:


> hay bastante bibliografia al respecto, hace tiempo que leí al respecto por un tema familiar, en el, 99% de los casos la persona moría violentamente en un plazo bastante corto de tiempo, una media de 2/3 meses, y no es broma



Otra cosa es que lo que crees, lo creas.

Así que menos rollos con asustar al personal con estas cosas.


----------



## Akira. (3 Nov 2022)

Yo tengo una muñeca de Regan en mi casa en estado poseída, no hay nada más pavoroso que tener a Pazuzu en el hogar.


----------



## Scarjetas (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:
> 
> 1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
> Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.
> ...



Este hilo es mítico!!!!!!! OREMOS!!!!!!


----------



## Windmanic (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Todavía no puedo votar (no estoy nacionalizado solo soy residente permanente). No creo en este tipo de casualidades...



No es casualidad, algo "malo" has hecho en tu pasado cercano, algo que seguramente solo tu sabes, y....lee el mensaje anterior


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (3 Nov 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Este hilo es mítico!!!!!!! OREMOS!!!!!!
> Ver archivo adjunto 1250097



Jajaj

Menuda joya


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (3 Nov 2022)

Windmanic dijo:


> No es casualidad, algo "malo" has hecho en tu pasado cercano, algo que seguramente solo tu sabes, y....lee el mensaje anterior



Sí, en concreto fue el 19 de Abril del 2022


----------



## gdr100 (3 Nov 2022)

Sugestionarse con una casualidad es algo habitual.

Si una cosa así se diese varias veces en un corto periodo de tiempo si sería extraño.


----------



## Scarjetas (3 Nov 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Jajaj
> 
> Menuda joya



No te imaginas y esta es la joya de la corona @Billy Fockabocas


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (3 Nov 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> No te imaginas y esta es la joya de la corona @Billy Fockabocas
> Ver archivo adjunto 1250099



Jajaja

Este lo conocía 

Br000talísimo


----------



## CommiePig (3 Nov 2022)

reza un Avemaría, mano de Santo contra esa bestia caída


----------



## Scarjetas (3 Nov 2022)

Aunque sea un invent y falten fototetas y aliens, para mi este es el hilo del año @calopez exijo chincheta!!!!


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (3 Nov 2022)

Una vez que pazuzu penetra en el ser no hay vuelta atrás


----------



## parcifal (3 Nov 2022)

Otro dia te pasará con otra cosa. Solamente tienes que fijarte y se repetirá. Por ejemplo, ¿No te encuentras siempre con el mismo vecino en el ascensor, sea la hora que sea?


----------



## Plandemista (3 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:
> 
> 1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
> Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.
> ...



Las casualidades no existen. Si estás abierto a todo esto es sorprendente la de "causalidades" que se producen, solo tienes que fijarte.

En mi caso están siendo una pasada desde hace unos dos o tres años, no exagero nada.
Lo estoy comentando ya con mi entorno últimamente, con las personas que sé que están en la misma línea. Y las que no lo están ya se les ve más receptivas que hace unos años.


----------



## etsai (3 Nov 2022)

El Exorcista 3 es mi película favorita.

La veo todos los días.


----------



## stuka (3 Nov 2022)

*El Mercader
El pérfido mercader*
Desde19 Abr 2022 *Mensajes 2.390* Reputación1 9.204


Lo mejor es esto:

" (trabajo en un pequeño colegio privado y centro de arte de Nueva York) "


*Burbuja.info, quién te ha visto y quién te ve.*


----------



## esmejortenerfe (3 Nov 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Es una historia divertida.
> 
> Igual si te ronda es porque lo vales.
> 
> ...



Hola, que gracias por la información, que supongo que no será sólo para el op, creo que se dice así, no sé ni lo que es. Pues que he entrado en lo que dices, no tengo nibidea de nada, pero me ha hecho gracia que aparece tu avatar, o sea tú mismo como no se qué de Standford, como los ingenieros creadores del tinglado. He dado tu invitación, y he leído que no consume mucho, que puede cerrarse sin problemas etc., pero aún así me da como miedo. A mí Pazuzu me da sueño ya , lo que no controlo y es del demoño es esto. Dime algo, que estoy que no sé qué me van a hacer con el tiempo


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (3 Nov 2022)

esmejortenerfe dijo:


> Hola, que gracias por la información, que supongo que no será sólo para el op, creo que se dice así, no sé ni lo que es. Pues que he entrado en lo que dices, no tengo nibidea de nada, pero me ha hecho gracia que aparece tu avatar, o sea tú mismo como no se qué de Standford, como los ingenieros creadores del tinglado. He dado tu invitación, y he leído que no consume mucho, que puede cerrarse sin problemas etc., pero aún así me da como miedo. A mí Pazuzu me da sueño ya , lo que no controlo y es del demoño es esto. Dime algo, que estoy que no sé qué me van a hacer con el tiempo



Sobre el proyector en sí, pilla sitio en el hilo 






LA PROFECÍA DE PI


Hola, me llamo Nicolas Kokkalis y soy el CEO de PI Network. Abro hilo porque desde las altas esferas, me han dado permiso para contaros algo importante. Todo sistema social se basa en el crédito. Durante nuestra vida, una y otra vez, damos crédito a políticos, reyes, jueces, policías, pilotos...




www.burbuja.info





Lo último no sé si lo he entendido bien, pero cualquier cosa que necesites aquí estamos para ayudar.


----------



## AEM (3 Nov 2022)

Estás acabado. Mejor salta por la ventana como en la peli del exorcista


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (3 Nov 2022)

esmejortenerfe dijo:


> Hola, que gracias por la información, que supongo que no será sólo para el op, creo que se dice así, no sé ni lo que es. Pues que he entrado en lo que dices, no tengo nibidea de nada, pero me ha hecho gracia que aparece tu avatar, o sea tú mismo como no se qué de Standford, como los ingenieros creadores del tinglado. He dado tu invitación, y he leído que no consume mucho, que puede cerrarse sin problemas etc., pero aún así me da como miedo. A mí Pazuzu me da sueño ya , lo que no controlo y es del demoño es esto. Dime algo, que estoy que no sé qué me van a hacer con el tiempo



No he mirado el tlf, pero recuerda ocultar tu nombre real en perfil 

Y aprovecha también para saludar a la tropa y dejar tu referido en el hilo que te he pasado.


----------



## CesareLombroso (3 Nov 2022)




----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Nov 2022)

¿Casualidad o causalidad? Por tu bien espero que sea lo primero.


----------



## Guapito_Sanchez (4 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:
> 
> 1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
> Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.
> ...



Me pasan mucho esas cosas amigo, siempre que miro el reloj al mediodía marca 13:13 y mil coincidencias y premoniciones, soy cientifista así que lo llevo con dignidad. 

Solo te están avisando de sus diferentes formas, quizá para que lo reconozcas... me guardo esa página (lo voy a ver con detenimiento)


----------



## .AzaleA. (4 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:
> 
> 1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
> Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.
> ...





Me alegra que os pasen estas cosas. Venimos y vivimos en una época artificial y oscura, un bienestar que irá desapareciendo progresivamente y, de alguna manera, los seres humanos deben despertar, aunque sea a través de señales.


----------



## esmejortenerfe (4 Nov 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> No he mirado el tlf, pero recuerda ocultar tu nombre real en perfil
> 
> Y aprovecha también para saludar a la tropa y dejar tu referido en el hilo que te he pasado.



Hola, no me voy a poner pesada ni nada, sólo preguntarte por favor que lo del nombre es tildar ocultar nombre real ¿no?, que ya lo hice. Y lo del teléfono, tengo que verificar la cuenta, o con el teléfono o con facebook. ¿ Tengo que enviar el mensaje a EEUU? Porque yo facebook no uso. ¿ Que puedes ver tú o cualquiera el número? Por si puedes decirme como lo oculto. Y por último, yo soy un poquito antisocial, y no me gustan las redes sociales, tú crees que me cinviene esto sólo por darle al botoncito, aparte del desarrollo de todo esto alternativo por fuera de bancos, tecnológicas, etc. Gracias y saludos


----------



## Scarjetas (4 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Tío, no estoy de coña. Se me han puesto de corbata.



Tenías que haber ido a un bar y pedir una cerveza para ti y otra para pazuzu. Cuando te ponga las dos, te tomas la tuya tranquilamente. si ves que de repente llega uno y trinca la cerveza, no hagas nada, es él. 
Si quiere hablar contigo, no seas jilipollas. Dale carrete, te va a contar mil películas, dile que NO a todo. Como le digas que sí, date por preñado.
Si cuando te tomes la cerveza, la otra sigue en su sitio, la tienes que coger, levantarla al vuelo y decir bien alto, que te escuche todo el bar PAZUZU, ERES UNA MARICONA, TEINVITAO Y NO HAS QUERIDO!!!!
Así habrá testigos, los testigos son lo más importante. Dan Fe y la Fe te salva y les salva a ellos y es Fe al cuadrado.


----------



## .AzaleA. (4 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ME TOCA:
> 
> Mi madre echaba las cartas y hacía conjuros, tenía las Claviculas de salomon y hacía invocaciones, vamos que hacía sus cositas.
> 
> ...



Hola.

- ¿Puedes describir un poco más tales desgracias?

- No creo que a tu madre se la llevase nadie, tú msimo ha dicho que tenía una enfermedad congénita, no?

- ¿Cuál era el dibujo del ars goetia que tú viste y que es igual a la fórmula matemática de la entropía?


----------



## Setapéfranses (4 Nov 2022)

puff


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Nov 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> - ¿Puedes describir un poco más tales desgracias?
> 
> ...



Noooo, no eran iguales era una comparación.

Mi madre tiene demencia senil.

Busca Baur en wiki.


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (4 Nov 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Casualmente tengo esa obra.
> No soy tan inconsciente como tú de haber fotografiado la imagen de Pazuzu, como haces en tu post.
> Personalmente soy muy respetuoso –además de cauteloso– con intentar robar el alma de otros seres reflejándolos en una fotografía (espero que Pazuzu se apiade de tu alma derroida y de tu inconsciente acto). Rezo para que no te haya preñado el nvcleo.
> 
> ...









*Es una extensión...







Con respecto a mi querido Pazuzu, es itifálico, pero estos puritanos arqueólogos y antropólogos lo contaminan todo, y castran el mejor arte. Un ejemplo más de barbarie. 

@Karamba @elgatochimpliflinguir *


----------



## revisa esos digitos (4 Nov 2022)

Eso te pasa por leer marranadas satanicas que al final contaminan el alma.
Lee la Biblia y evita la basura.


----------



## GaryPeaton (4 Nov 2022)

Lo saben los chinos que Satan vive en un ático en manhattan


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (4 Nov 2022)

Nunca he visto un sitio donde sea tan nombrado como en burbuja. Os cuento yo otra de demonios y demás.
Recuerdo que una vez me metí en el canal de un satánico que hace rituales en Youtube, muchos de ellos usando sigilos de demonios. Bueno, el caso es que me pongo a leer los comentarios, que estaban en inglés, y me llamó uno la atención. En el advertían de que venía una epidemia, y que España estaría muy afectada. Flipé cuando lo leí, porque era de más de un año antes del covid si mal no recuerdo. El que lo escribía aseguraba que se lo había dicho un demonio al que había invocado.
Hay amuletos y rezos que valen para protegerse de historias, y no solo sirven los símbolos cristianos también de otras culturas y religiones, pero eso va a gusto de cada uno.


----------



## Kurten (4 Nov 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Es demasiada casualidad, una imposibilidad estadística o aún diría metafísica. Te recomiendo este libro mientras:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1249844



Ojalá lo leyeran los tarados antivacunas

Saludos


----------



## Peineto (4 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *A ver: ¿Alguien puede decir algo serio? ¿a alguien le ha pasado alguna casualidad tan rara como esta?*



Has invocado a Pazuzu Y Apsu se ha cabreado. Coñas aparte. Yo no creo en las casualidades, pero sí en la sincronocidad a la que considero como un fenómeno real e inexplicable, por ahora. Eso sí debo reconocer que en tu caso es la rehostia tal fenómeno. Lo más fuerte que me ha pasado fue hace muchos años en París cuando al bajar al andén del metro ví a mi ex en el andén de enfrente y vivía a mil kilómetros de París. Llegó su convoy al momento y eso fue todo. Una macrourbe, una enorme red de estaciones en forma de tela de araña y dos conocidos extraños.
Cosas que pasan.


----------



## Rael (4 Nov 2022)

Los libros suelen abrirse por la página más sobada.


----------



## Peineto (4 Nov 2022)

revisa esos digitos dijo:


> Eso te pasa por leer marranadas satanicas que al final contaminan el alma.
> Lee la Biblia y evita la basura.



Es preferible leer la epopeya babilónica de la creación muy anterior a la biblia.


----------



## Vientosolar (4 Nov 2022)

parcifal dijo:


> Otro dia te pasará con otra cosa. Solamente tienes que fijarte y se repetirá. Por ejemplo, ¿No te encuentras siempre con el mismo vecino en el ascensor, sea la hora que sea?



Pues ahora que lo dices, sí. Y en mi caso es aun más extraño, pues vivo en un piso paco de un bloque paco sin ascensor.


----------



## Sibarita (4 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:
> 
> 1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
> Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.
> ...



En donde pones tu atención, se expande. Ahí tienes la prueba. Los pensamientos se materializan para bien o para mal.


----------



## Cicciolino (4 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:
> 
> 1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
> Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.
> ...



Busca a Pazuzu en el índice, se le aparece en la página correspondiente y encima se queja.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## mondeja (4 Nov 2022)

Se están descojonando de ti.


----------



## Mabuse (4 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pues si te digo la verdad desde hace tiempo noto cosas "raritas" sobre todo todo tipo de pesadillas. Lo que he hecho es llevar siempre encima una medalla de la virgen y le juro que las pesadillas han remitido un montón.
> 
> Muchas veces siento como "agresiones", no sé como explicarlo: Por ejemplo, de pronto me viene la sensación de que alguien me intenta clavar un cuchillo en el cuello...o reventarme la cabeza con un bate de Beisbol.. Son sensaciones que parece que no vienen de mi. No les doy mucha importancia (todo estamos algo loquitos) pero es muy raro.



Estrés, luz de gas o brote de esquizofrenia a punto de manifestarse.
Investigue antecedentes familiares, tendidos elécticos cercanos y coma cosas con mucho ajo.


----------



## Pollepolle (4 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *A ver: ¿Alguien puede decir algo serio? ¿a alguien le ha pasado alguna casualidad tan rara como esta?*



A mi me ha pasado varias veces de acordarme de alguien que hacia mucho tiempo que no sabia nada de el y encontrarmelo al poco o en el mismo dia.


----------



## robert73 (4 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:
> 
> 1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
> Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.
> ...



Vivimos en un videojuego.


----------



## Basster (4 Nov 2022)

*Pazuzu vult anima tua mortalis






No te resistas*


----------



## parcifal (4 Nov 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Pues ahora que lo dices, sí. Y en mi caso es aun más extraño, pues vivo en un piso paco de un bloque paco sin ascensor.



Entonces es Pazuzú, sin duda.


----------



## bangkoriano (4 Nov 2022)

Te está cagando el alma, primer aviso.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (4 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:
> 
> 1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
> Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.
> ...



Eso significa sin duda que el comentario que leíste en burbuja era cierto.


En absoluto implica una casualidad, ni mucho menos que los seres humanos estemos dando la turra con el fin de los tiempos en todas las culturas y civilizaciones.


----------



## vanderwilde (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## frankie83 (4 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:
> 
> 1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
> Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.
> ...



Hay una explicación mucho más sencilla

y es que una vez que empiezas a fijarte en una palabra te das cuenta que se usa mucho y la ves en todas partes


----------



## bobolisto (4 Nov 2022)

Yo lo veo normal, estás vacunado y ha venido a llevarte.


----------



## HaCHa (4 Nov 2022)

Subnormal descubre las casualidades, toma uno.


----------



## Dr.Muller (4 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Tío, no estoy de coña. Se me han puesto de corbata.



Hum…raro raro
eso va a ser una profecía, algo va a pasar 
un demonio en tu círculo cercano té está avisando 
cuidado pues


----------



## Vientosolar (4 Nov 2022)

Skylar dijo:


> 1- Este mundo es dominio temporal del malo.
> 
> 2- Los cristianos en gracia con Dios no somos de este mundo sino del Reino de Dios.
> 
> ...



Ni demonio, ni ángel, ni ninguna otra criatura leyente resistiría ese “aullenta” hermano. Que no te ahuyente la lectura, de la cual se te nota aun más falto que de rosarios rezados estos foreros pecadores que nos rodean. 

Bromas aparte, ¿ por qué crees que ocurre que este mundo es dominio temporal del malo? Le he dado muchas vueltas durante años a esta cuestión.


----------



## Dr.Muller (4 Nov 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Subnormal descubre las casualidades, toma uno.



Hacha recitando Fina poesía


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> trabajo en un pequeño colegio privado y centro de arte de Nueva York



Joder, tantas palabras para decir "soy celador" o "soy profesor de español a tiempo parcial" o "soy el latino que tienen que tener para que les salgan las cuotas de razas".


----------



## Vientosolar (4 Nov 2022)

parcifal dijo:


> Entonces es Pazuzú, sin duda.



Hay una pancha retaca tatuada en el bloque, que si no es Pazuzu, debe de ser pariente cercano. Y más allá del sur de los confines de la Civilización, tal y como la concebimos, creo que don Pazuzu tiene un criadero establecido en Parla.


----------



## tothewebs (4 Nov 2022)

Un claro ejemplo de como uno crea su realidad

No, no es casualidad, pensamiento+sentimiento=manifestación , no es instantaneo y por eso muchas veces pasa desapercibido


----------



## Kenthomi (4 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:
> 
> 1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
> Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.
> ...



Lo de que todo se relaciona bien por haberlo visto antes o haberlo dicho o escuchado o leído 

Te diré que mi vida es increíble en ese aspecto 

Como si viviera bajo un guión ya escrito por alguien

De echo los deja vu los interpretó como mensajes para mi del futuro de algo o alguien

La sensación es que estoy repitiendo o volviendo a vivir lo mismo y que todo está ya escrito


----------



## visaman (4 Nov 2022)

ahora mismo sobre la plaza de toros de las ventas hay una X en e cielo pintada por las estelas de aviones, sin duda marcan el lugar donde caerá la cabeza nucelar


----------



## Vientosolar (4 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Joder, tantas palabras para decir "soy celador" o "soy profesor de español a tiempo parcial" o "soy el latino que tienen que tener para que les salgan las cuotas de razas".



No es asunto mío, pero esa respuesta es insolente. Para la edad que ya tienes, demuestras ser un gilipollas integral, un capullo todavía sin abrir. Tienes cosas buenas, pero se nota mucho que la vida no te ha dado una ostia que te haga más comprensivo y respetuoso con los demás. Que no te la deseo, porque no te tengo que tratar en mi vida diaria y no es asunto mío.


----------



## Vientosolar (4 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> ahora mismo sobre la plaza de toros de las ventas hay una X en e cielo pintada por las estelas de aviones, sin duda marcan el lugar donde caerá la cabeza nucelar



Las estelas de los aviones fumigadores, compañero metro templario. Los aviones normales no dejan esas estelas.


----------



## Ganndalf (4 Nov 2022)

tiene usted que llevarlo por dentro, y negociarlo por dentro, no contarlo, esta cometiendo un error grave, muy grave, ponga velas


----------



## visaman (4 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Lo siento lo he perdido lo tendrás que buscar por aquí:
> 
> Drowning in Magic. How our Leaders are Possessed by the Same Demons they have Unleashed on us
> 
> ...



por cierto lo tuyo puede haber sido una maldición heredada en mi caso lo fue, hay mucha gente hp


----------



## Ganndalf (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## Karamba (4 Nov 2022)

Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz dijo:


> *Con respecto a mi querido Pazuzu, es itifálico, pero estos puritanos arqueólogos y antropólogos lo contaminan todo, y castran el mejor arte. Un ejemplo más de barbarie.
> 
> @Karamba @elgatochimpliflinguir *



_itifálico_ = que tiene el pene erecto

 (Ka-Zuzu.png)


----------



## visaman (4 Nov 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Pero tu quieres pasta fruto del "azar".
> 
> Pasta que el Estado trila al remero, que en muchos casos padece de ludopatía.
> 
> ...



veo que la riqueza es una pesada carga para ti, dámela yo llevare esa carga por ti.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Nov 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> No es asunto mío, pero esa respuesta es insolente. Para la edad que ya tienes, demuestras ser un gilipollas integral, un capullo todavía sin abrir. Tienes cosas buenas, pero se nota mucho que la vida no te ha dado una ostia que te haga más comprensivo y respetuoso con los demás. Que no te la deseo, porque no te tengo que tratar en mi vida diaria y no es asunto mío.



Jojo, te ha tocado el nervio, ¿eh?

Lo que es insolente es la "neolengua", y tratar de aparentar ser mas mediante el uso estratégico de las palabras.

Ser celador es un trabajo muy respetable. Haces un trabajo honesto, muy importante, y con el tiempo obtienes una jubilación bien merecida. Pero cuando (por ejemplo) una persona dice "trabajo en un hospital" en vez de decir "soy celador en un hospital" esa persona:
1. Se avergüenza de su trabajo.
2. Trata de llegar al engaño a otras personas.
3. Quiere dárselas de algo que no es (llevar al error de pensar que igual esa persona es médico).

El respeto se gana, por ejemplo aceptando que en la vida tienes lo que te mereces y lo que estas dispuesto a trabajar por ello. El respeto se gana (siguiendo mi ejemplo) diciendo "de jóven era un capullo. Desaproveché todas las oportunidades de haber nacido en el primer mundo, riéndome de los billones de personas que suñarían por tener mi pasaporte, riéndome del esfuerzo de mis padres, de la muerte de mis abuelos, no estudié, y hoy, en vez de ser médico, soy celador en un hospital, así que al menos no soy un ladrón ni vivo de paguitas".

Se nota mucho que aceptas los mantras sin pensar, que "no hay que generalizar" y que "hay que respetar a todo el mundo".

Por cierto, tu actitud pasiva-agresiva me provoca bastante risa.


----------



## fanta de pescao (4 Nov 2022)

Tú lo que quieres es que leamos la palabra pazuzu las veces suficientes para que se nos aparezca y nos preñe el alma.


----------



## visaman (4 Nov 2022)

típico hilo de ''voy a forjar un hilo satánico, para que la gente entre en pánico'' , los que no tengan carnet de poseídos por el demonio, abandonen el hilo o algo


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (4 Nov 2022)

Pues yo hace un par de dias he tenido un sueño bastante pazuziano.
Supongo que nos acercamos cada dia mas al reino de la oscuridad demoniaca, propiciado por un mundo sin valores.


----------



## Lubinillo (4 Nov 2022)

Causalidad. Estabas pensando en pazuzu y lo atraíste. Lee bien la pagina por si hay alguna pista


----------



## Arthas98 (4 Nov 2022)

Te ha preñado el nvcleo durísimo


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (4 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:
> 
> 1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
> Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.
> ...



Es una clara señal de que vas a morir este año entre terribles sufrimientos. Ve haciendo testamento y come pasteles. Te diría que pidas un crédito, pero ya no te da tiempo.


----------



## Lammero (4 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La puta primera página que abro me sale esto




Puede que el libro tuviera el lomo partido en ese punto porque el anterior sucknormal que lo consultó iba buscando información sobre Pazuzu (por culpa de 'El Exorcista'), luego llega ustec con Pazuzu en la mente 24/7 (por leer este foro de sucknormales) y el libro "se abre" por esa página. Ya si encima es un telespectador del Iker Jiménez el salto de Pazuzu a la _sincronicidad_ es predecible.

(¿Se ha vacunado también?)


----------



## ussser (4 Nov 2022)

Me ha pasado unas cuantas veces, coincidencias inexplicables, una de la que me acuerdo y se repite mucho: mirar la hora y ver que son las 12:34.


----------



## Sbn (4 Nov 2022)

Es lo que Carl Gustav Jung llamaba sincronicidad. Investiga.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Nov 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Me ha pasado unas cuantas veces, coincidencias inexplicables, una de la que me acuerdo y se repite mucho: mirar la hora y ver que son las 12:34.



Cambia la pila al reloj.


----------



## Ganndalf (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## Dj Puesto (4 Nov 2022)

Pues tiene cojones la cosa porque ayer justo miré el hilo ese de "experiencias paranormales" y hoy mientras estaba ya con la duermevela algo se ha caído de la mesita de noche (y no he sido yo porque estaba en el otro extremo de la cama) , lo cierto es que no me he asustado ni le he dado mucha importancia pero me ha desvelado un poco.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (4 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> veo que la riqueza es una pesada carga para ti, dámela yo llevare esa carga por ti.



Jajjaa 

No, que es un tema espiritual, tengo que mejorar


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Nov 2022)

Son sincronías sanas.


----------



## Julianillo (4 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:
> 
> 1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
> Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.
> ...



Mira yo tengo una historia parecida hace como 20 años en la FNAC que es una tienda de libros que hay aquí en Barcelona estaba buscando información sobre maquiventa Melquisedec Y en la sección de espiritualidad abriendo un libro random , bien es cierto de que estaba en la sección de espiritualidad pero podía haber allí como 200 libros, pues lo primero que leo en la página que abro es maquiventa Melquisedec


----------



## lagartiniano (4 Nov 2022)

Esté usted de acuerdo o no, la adoración de la virgen y los santos es algo muy pagano, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que no hay una virgen, sino 200, cada una representando a una deidad pagana, con poder limitado sobre un área concreta, y que el cristianismo condena la adoración a todo lo que no sea Dios, especialmente a través de la idolatría (tal como asignar poderes mágicos a medallas y estampitas).

Tu medallita de que virgen es? del Rocío? Montserrat? Macarena? De los remedios? Si es una virgen Es por saber a que dios pagano estas adorando sin saberlo 

Te lo dice un ateo que suda mucho de todo este engaño a nivel fé, pero a quien le parecen muy interesantes estos temas de religiones y mitos.


----------



## Cognome (4 Nov 2022)

Sbn dijo:


> Es lo que Carl Gustav Jung llamaba sincronicidad. Investiga.



Así es, dejad de joder. Hace tiempo en verano, estuve viendo por la noche las dos películas de "La mosca" la del cincuenta y pico, y la del Cronenberg.
Al día siguiente por la mañana sobre las siete noto unas cosquillas en el tobillo y era una mosca que me despertaba y por lo menos hacia años que no me entraba una mosca por la ventana y menos a esa hora.


----------



## Mgsolid (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## jkaza (4 Nov 2022)

Y a qué esperas para invocarlo?

Di las palabras mágicas:* AVRE JRANDE!*


----------



## proctalgiafugax (4 Nov 2022)

Vamos, lo mismo que pensar en un amigo y encontrartelo.


----------



## antonio estrada (4 Nov 2022)

Anteayer soñé que una señora tenía un accidente en la calle. Era la cartera que había en el barrio hace unos años. No la conozco de nada. No la he visto igual de antes del confinamiento.

Ayer llaman, la susodicha cartera con un paquete para mi hija.


----------



## Catalinius (4 Nov 2022)

A mi me pasa que cuando no llevo paraguas, llueve.


----------



## guillotinator (4 Nov 2022)

Yo usaba runas esporádicamente para consultar ciertas situaciones o decisiones, pedir consejo o ver algo que no ves o no quieres ver. Una vez, al principio cuando empezaba con ello hice una pregunta sobre una decisión que tenía que tomar en unos meses, era algo que me estaba provocando bastante ansiedad conforme se acercaba el momento de decidir, concretamente sobre un viaje por motivos personales de los que tenía muchas dudas.

Las runas las dejaba en la bolsa (hay 25) y sacaba una. Como digo estaba empezando así que en parte lo hacía por entretenimiento también. Pues bueno, hago la pregunta y saco la runa. Como el significado de esa runa no me daba una respuesta concreta ni un consejo sobre mis dudas, justamente significa entre otras interpretaciones: "la decisión no está en tus manos" la volví a meter en la bolsa, agité y moví la bolsa y volví a sacar una runa y volvió a salir la misma. A la tercera vez lo mismo. No me lo podía creer y lo dejé estar por "respeto".

Efectivamente cuando llegó el momento de tomar esa decisión (hacer el viaje o no) no hubo alternativa. Por motivos ajenos a mi voluntad no pude viajar, llegué a comprar el billete aunque sin mucho convencimiento y lo perdí por las restricciones de plandemia, empezaron a pedir PCR en ese destino 2 días antes del vuelo, no me daba tiempo a hacerlo y realmente lo vi como un alivio. Después aquel "contratiempo" me sirvió para aclarar las dudas personales sobre el viaje y todo lo que tenía que ver con la situación.


----------



## Falcatón (4 Nov 2022)

Te ha dado su primer aviso como tarjeta de presentación.

Yo que tú me tomaría más interés en mi vida religiosa. Elige siempre el bien y el amor rechazando el mal aunque implique poder y riquezas terrenales.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Nov 2022)

Sincronía de despertar de la conciencia o de aviso. No creo que debas de preocuparte, pero sí deberías empezar a mirar el mundo (o la matrix) con otros ojos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> por cierto lo tuyo puede haber sido una maldición heredada en mi caso lo fue, hay mucha gente hp



SIN DUDA.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Jojo, te ha tocado el nervio, ¿eh?
> 
> Lo que es insolente es la "neolengua", y tratar de aparentar ser mas mediante el uso estratégico de las palabras.
> 
> ...



¿MULTICUENTA?.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> típico hilo de ''voy a forjar un hilo satánico, para que la gente entre en pánico'' , los que no tengan carnet de poseídos por el demonio, abandonen el hilo o algo



NOOO, yo necesito cariño, ahora, en este foro lo que voy a recibir es sadomaso.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿MULTICUENTA?.



No lo sé. No suelo seguir a nadie en particular.


----------



## visaman (4 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> NOOO, yo necesito cariño, ahora, en este foro lo que voy a recibir es sadomaso.



hazte un cubata de mimosin e ya


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> hazte un cubata de mimosin e ya



No puedo beber alcohol y el mimosin es toxico, eso si huele bien.


----------



## El Mercader (4 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Jojo, te ha tocado el nervio, ¿eh?
> 
> Lo que es insolente es la "neolengua", y tratar de aparentar ser mas mediante el uso estratégico de las palabras.
> 
> ...



No pareces muy listo, ya que el usuario con el que estás hablando y que te ha llamado la atención (con bastante criterio por cierto) *es @Vientosolar y no yo (el OP).*

Otra cosa más: Recuerdo que con mi anterior nick compartimos bastantes charlas en el hilo privado de inversiones bursátiles: Yo era el que trabajaba de director de informática en Manhattan. Recuerdo que me contaste bastantes anécdotas sobre tu trabajo al frente de un equipo de inversión en Alemania.

La verdad es que me has decepcionado, ya que no parecías un paleto-nuevo-rico-clasista, pero en fin, burbuja es el perfecto ejemplo del esperpento de Valle-Inclán: Un usuario puede decir una genialidad y al rato revolcarse en la pocilga como los cerdos.

Por cierto, señor "inversor": Probablemente entre mi mujer y yo tengamos bastante más patrimonio y riqueza que la que has generado en toda tu vida como triunfador-inversor dueño de cuatro pisos Paco (y probablemente con el 1% del tu esfuerzo). No está mal para un fracasado.

Fdo: Un celador fracasado 
*PS: Feministo Me acaba de meter en ignorados*


----------



## alguno2 (4 Nov 2022)

Había un hilo en burbuja, que desapareció, que venía a decir, sin mencionarlo, que la llegada de Pazuzu es más pronto de lo que la gente se piensa. Bienvenido al club. Otra cosa: en todas las profecías se dice que Nueva York sale muy mal parada, si no sucumbe bajo las aguas. Si vives allí escapa en cuanto puedas


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No pareces muy listo, ya que el usuario con el que estás hablando y que te ha llamado la atención (con bastante criterio por cierto) *es @Vientosolar y no yo (el OP).*
> 
> Otra cosa más: Recuerdo que con mi anterior nick compartimos bastantes charlas en el hilo privado de inversiones bursátiles: Yo era el que trabajaba de director de informática en Manhattan. Recuerdo que me contaste bastantes anécdotas sobre tu trabajo al frente de un equipo de inversión en Alemania.
> 
> ...



Jojo, otro llorón. Me voy a poner las botas.

Venga, siguiente multicuenta.


----------



## Sputnik (4 Nov 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Te va a preñar el alma sí o sí, es una señal clarísima
> 
> Cuidado pues




La tiene ya de 7 meses


----------



## BudSpencer (4 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:
> 
> 1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
> Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.
> ...



Eres el elegido. Pazuzu te ha elegido como su enviado para el Apocalipsis. Los foreros de burbuja.info tenemos la obligación de pararte los pies antes de que lleves a cabo los planes de tu amo.


----------



## REDDY (4 Nov 2022)

Y además vives en Nueva York, esa ciudad tiene que oler a azufre, seguro que el mismo Lucifer tiene casa allí... 

Parece que has llamado la atención del lado oscuro. Ten cuidado.


----------



## Yomimo (4 Nov 2022)

En mi ya bastante larga vida recuerdo haber tenido algún episodio de este tipo, siempre lo achaqué a la casualidad, aunque es cierto qué este en concreto es muy curioso, incluso normal qué té mosquees.


----------



## circus maximus (4 Nov 2022)

Buen hilo, igual me animo y cuento algo...

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 917 (4 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Eso es lo que creo, precisamente últimamente pienso mucho en las señales. ¿Es posible que nos estén dando señales y que no nos demos cuenta de ello debido a que no ponemos atención? El tema que publicó @AYN RANDiano2 sobre los "tiros al jabalí" me han dado mucho que pensar.
> 
> PS, Luego sigo con todo lo que quería decir que ahora tengo otra p.... reunión.



Pues pregunta a AynRandiano2, que es tu pastor y el que ganó gloria imperecedera con la pedantería esa del tiro al jabalí...


----------



## Mgsolid (4 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No pareces muy listo, ya que el usuario con el que estás hablando y que te ha llamado la atención (con bastante criterio por cierto) *es @Vientosolar y no yo (el OP).*
> 
> Otra cosa más: Recuerdo que con mi anterior nick compartimos bastantes charlas en el hilo privado de inversiones bursátiles: Yo era el que trabajaba de director de informática en Manhattan. Recuerdo que me contaste bastantes anécdotas sobre tu trabajo al frente de un equipo de inversión en Alemania.
> 
> ...



precioso inmejorable, lanzandose zarpazos como hienas por ver quién a generado mas patrimonio y beneficios haciendo menos, nunca es a costa de nadie, definitivamente Pazuzu esta en este hilo y yo con él, hay veces que es inapelable cuando algo le pertenece


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (4 Nov 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> precioso inmejorable, lanzandose zarpazos como hienas por ver quién a generado mas patrimonio y beneficios haciendo menos, nunca es a costa de nadie, definitivamente Pazuzu esta en este hilo y yo con él, hay veces que es inapelable cuando algo le pertenece



¿Qué problema ves en generar mucho haciendo lo mínimo?

Se llama eficiencia 

A ver si el que ha traído aquí a Pazuzu vas a ser tú


----------



## Mgsolid (4 Nov 2022)

nadie te dice que debes hacer, pero no hay nada gratis, te lo aseguro


----------



## DDT (4 Nov 2022)

Pues casualmente yo hace dos noches soñé con demonios. 
A ver si va a ser que se vienen cositas.....


----------



## DDT (4 Nov 2022)

Khazario dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1250047



De dónde es esa foto?


----------



## Mgsolid (4 Nov 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> ¿Qué problema ves en generar mucho haciendo lo mínimo?
> 
> Se llama eficiencia
> 
> A ver si el que ha traído aquí a Pazuzu vas a ser tú



pero en el foro todos saben que eres un robin hood, también los hay mejores y peores supongo, mas o menos robin hood, con pequeña trampa y sin trampa


----------



## REDDY (4 Nov 2022)

También te digo, la probabilidad de que se te aparezca un demonio es muy pero que muy baja, del 0,000001%. Así que lo más probable que sea todo una gris casualidad.
Tendrían que ver algo en ti que te hiciera alguien especial o que sobresalga de entre los miles de millones de borregos que poblamos este planeta. Esos seres no se le aparecen a cualquiera, ni aunque intentes llamarlos y te oigan, seguirán sin aparecer.

En cierto modo los demonios tienen algo en común con las mujeres, que cuanto más los busques más pasan de ti, y al revés, si los ignoras o intentas rehuirlos tienes más posibilidades de que te busquen ellos a ti.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (4 Nov 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> pero en el foro todos saben que eres un robin hood, también los hay mejores y peores supongo, mas o menos robin hood, con pequeña trampa y sin trampa



¿Yo personalmente?

No sabría decirte...

Creo que lo que soy se puede confundir con un Robin Hood, si es que te he entendido bien...


----------



## Mgsolid (4 Nov 2022)

no se, a tanto no llego, se que sueñas con crear un proyecto descentralizado, de moneda digital creo
tal vez tenga mas que ver con la libertad, lo que demuestra que en este foro hay de todo

lo bien que había quedado


----------



## Manero (4 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *A ver: ¿Alguien puede decir algo serio? ¿a alguien le ha pasado alguna casualidad tan rara como esta?*



Tanto invocarlo en este foro normal que al final se haya materializado. En mi caso en una sesión de espiritismu hace muchos años se me apareció un espiritu con movimientos de objetos incluidos, pero aquel era un espíritu cachondo que lo único que pretendía era provocar, pero en tu caso ya se trata de un demonio que es algo más serio.

Mi consejo, mete ese libro en un armario, cierralo con llave y tapa el armario con una tela, e intenta encontrar algun tipo de persona capaz de realizar un exorcismo sobre el libro para asegurarte de que quede limpio. Si no conoces a ningún exorcista tampoco es obligatorio hacerlo, en principio encerrando el libro sería suficiente pero nunca viene mal ayuda de un experto. Y la llave ocultala bien para que nadie la encuentre y vuelva a abrir el armario y sacar el libro. Si me haces caso estarás seguro, si no.......


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (4 Nov 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> no se, a tanto no llego, se que sueñas con crear un proyecto descentralizado, de moneda digital creo
> tal vez tenga mas que ver con la libertad, lo que demuestra que en este foro hay de todo
> 
> lo bien que había quedado



Jaja

Perdona, a veces se me olvida que soy el Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis, nada más y nada menos.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (4 Nov 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Tanto invocarlo en este foro normal que al final se haya materializado. En mi caso en una sesión de espiritismu hace muchos años se me apareció un espiritu con movimientos de objetos incluidos, pero aquel era un espíritu cachondo que lo único que pretendía era provocar, pero en tu caso ya se trata de un demonio que es algo más serio.
> 
> Mi consejo, mete ese libro en un armario, cierralo con llave y tapa el armario con una tela, e intenta encontrar algun tipo de persona capaz de realizar un exorcismo sobre el libro para asegurarte de que quede limpio. Si no conoces a ningún exorcista tampoco es obligatorio hacerlo, en principio encerrando el libro sería suficiente pero nunca viene mal ayuda de un experto. Y la llave ocultala bien para que nadie la encuentre y vuelva a abrir el armario y sacar el libro. Si me haces caso estarás seguro, si no.......



¿Y qué culpa tiene el libro en sí?

No es el libro el que ha fuido preñado. Hasta podríamos llegar a la conclusión de un espíritu errante del viejo conserje ha usado el libro para advertir de la presencia del yemoño


----------



## Manero (4 Nov 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> ¿Y qué culpa tiene el libro en sí?
> 
> No es el libro el que ha fuido preñado. Hasta podríamos llegar a la conclusión de un espíritu errante del viejo conserje ha usado el libro para advertir de la presencia del yemoño



El libro ha sido el objeto que ha usado ese demonio para manifestarse. Eso es motivo suficiente como para intentar evitar ese libro y ocultarlo.


----------



## señortopocho (4 Nov 2022)

Tienes el núcleo preñado, espero no sea nada


----------



## lucky starr (4 Nov 2022)

Avre grande


----------



## Seagrams (4 Nov 2022)

Voy a contar algo y espero que me creais:

Esta mañana me ha llegado un email publicitario con título "Stratego: La Marca de la Bestia"

En el hospital me han dado el n°66

En el parking me he cruzado con un tipo en un Ford Fiesta con las ventanillas bajadas y el equipo a toda hostia con el Simpathy for de Devil

Excepto lo último puedo demostrarlo todo


----------



## bsnas (4 Nov 2022)

Seguro que has tenido mas sincronias en esta vida pero no te has dado cuenta, esta tiene su gracia porque es Pazuzu y piensas que te ha cagado el alma a pelo con VIH + viruela do macaco, nada preocupante si crees en Dios y y en Cristo.


----------



## kroketa45 (4 Nov 2022)

donde en nueva york? yo tambien vivo en la gran manzana


----------



## Capitán Walker (4 Nov 2022)

Joder tío, eso es una premonición. El fin de los tiempos se acerca.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (4 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> ¿Cuantas posibilidades hay de que me salga esa página?



Las mismas posibilidades que hay de que la historia sea cierta


----------



## tartesius (4 Nov 2022)

¿Sabes que esa estatuilla de pazuzu se usaba como un amuleto protector para repeler a otros demonios?
Es una señal, hazte un colgante como ese y póntelo.
El señor de los demonios del viento te está avisando


----------



## El Mercader (4 Nov 2022)

kroketa45 dijo:


> donde en nueva york? yo tambien vivo en la gran manzana



Hombre, no voy a poner aquí mi dirección, pero digamos en un uno de los dos "upper east/west side".


----------



## Eyman (4 Nov 2022)

Hacía falta este meme en el hilo!


----------



## Mgsolid (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## kroketa45 (4 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hombre, no voy a poner aquí mi dirección, pero digamos en un uno de los dos "upper east/west side".



wow! normal, nueva york es un pueblo no digas el barrio pijo o zona en la que vives que al dia siguiente con tu popularidad te paran por la calle para pedirte autógrafos…era por eso de hacer piña española pero mejor dejémoslo asi


----------



## El Mercader (4 Nov 2022)

kroketa45 dijo:


> wow! normal, nueva york es un pueblo no digas el barrio pijo o zona en la que vives que al dia siguiente con tu popularidad te paran por la calle para pedirte autógrafos…era por eso de hacer piña española pero mejor dejémoslo asi



No hay que ser muy listo para comprender que no voy a poner la dirección (ni siquiera el barrio) de mi casa en un foro público en Internet lleno de tarados, sino lo entiendes la verdad es que me sobra el quedar con una persona con tu coeficiente intelectual.

PS, Lo de hacer piña con españoles lo evito hasta en España.


----------



## soldadodedios (4 Nov 2022)

Un día te despertarás y notarás una molestia en el pecho, al cabo de 3 horas estarás avriendo jrande y doc smoking te estara regando con lefapus


----------



## Skylar (5 Nov 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Ni demonio, ni ángel, ni ninguna otra criatura leyente resistiría ese “aullenta” hermano. Que no te ahuyente la lectura, de la cual se te nota aun más falto que de rosarios rezados estos foreros pecadores que nos rodean.
> 
> Bromas aparte, ¿ por qué crees que ocurre que este mundo es dominio temporal del malo? Le he dado muchas vueltas durante años a esta cuestión.



Gracias por la "corrección fraterna"... 

Sobre la pregunta creo que este mundo es dominio del malo por lo siguiente:

1- Dios es incompatible con la maldad. Si Dios es todo bueno no hay sitio en Él para lo malo.

2- Dios da libertad a algunas de sus criaturas (hombres y ángeles) para elegir entre lo bueno y lo malo.

Por lo tanto los hombres y ángeles que dicen libremente
"Non serviam" no pueden estar con Dios.

Dicho de otra manera:

Al principio Dios *"miró todo lo que había hecho, y vio que era muy bueno"*.

Génesis 1:31

Sin embargo la desobediencia trajo el mal al mundo y en consecuencia dolores, sufrimientos y la muerte

Los ángeles caídos son responsables de catástrofes naturales
Los hombres caídos son responsables del pecado

Este es el pensamiento de San Agustín. Aquí esta mejor resumido en su apartado:

Problema del mal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Y aquí más:

Teodicea agustiniana - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre




Spoiler: Nota



Solo los hombres en estado de gracia (si pecado mortal) pueden acercarse a Él. E incluso hasta para los más Santos hace falta una purificación extra final para eliminar los pecados veniales: el Purgatorio (que tampoco es de este mundo). No existe el infierno sino los infiernos como decimos en el Credo.



¿Cuándo ocurre?

La expulsión del hombre del Paraíso en Génesis 3.

La expulsión de Lucifer del Cielo se lee en Ezequiel 28 e Isaías 14.

Si embargo esta expulsión no es definitiva sino que de alguna manera, durante el Antiguo Testamento, el malo mantiene contacto con Dios como se lee en Job.









Ángel caído - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





¿Cuándo es expulsado definitivamente de la presencia de Dios? Durante la primera venida de nuestro Señor. El mismo nos lo dice:

"Estaba viendo a Satanás caer del Cielo como un rayo".

Lucas 10, 18

Y más detallado aún en Apocalipsis 12:





> 7






> Y se entabló un gran combate en el cielo: Miguel y sus ángeles lucharon contra el dragón. También lucharon el dragón y sus ángeles,
> 
> 8 pero no prevalecieron, ni hubo ya para ellos un lugar en el cielo.
> 
> ...



El autor no está narrando un tiempo futuro sino acontecimientos de la primera venida de nuestro Señor. Por eso como se ve en el NT se incrementa la actividad demoniaca.

La buena noticia es que Cristo ha traído la salvación al Mundo.


----------



## Deitano (5 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:
> 
> 1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
> Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.
> ...



Creo que te van a dar cagaleras en breve. Yo compraría Fortasec.


----------



## Vientosolar (5 Nov 2022)

Skylar dijo:


> Gracias por la "corrección fraterna"...
> 
> Sobre la pregunta creo que este mundo es dominio del malo por lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Todo eso lo sé, y he leído todo eso y a San Agustín en detalle desde muy joven. Pero hay cosas que no cuadran. Los animales se comportan como nosotros a una escala reducida, y hay una evolución como especie. Eso de elegir el mal voluntariamente no es tan simple. Yo no entiendo por qué al demonio se le permite poder en este mundo, pero no por todo el tiempo. No es que lo critique, sino que no lo entiendo. En todo caso, lee mi firma.


----------



## kroketa45 (6 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No hay que ser muy listo para comprender que no voy a poner la dirección (ni siquiera el barrio) de mi casa en un foro público en Internet lleno de tarados, sino lo entiendes la verdad es que me sobra el quedar con una persona con tu coeficiente intelectual.
> 
> PS, Lo de hacer piña con españoles lo evito hasta en España.



siii se te nota lentito social (preguntar donde vives se entiende no dar direccion,decir barrio). y de acuerdo contigo, yo tampoco i


kroketa45 dijo:


> wow! normal, nueva york es un pueblo no digas el barrio pijo o zona en la que vives que al dia siguiente con tu popularidad te paran por la calle para pedirte autógrafos…era por eso de hacer piña española pero mejor dejémoslo asi



totalmente de acuerdo contigo: eres el tipico español frustrado wue por vivir en nueva york se cree la hostia(lo mencionas sin venir a cuento en tu pos


El Mercader dijo:


> No hay que ser muy listo para comprender que no voy a poner la dirección (ni siquiera el barrio) de mi casa en un foro público en Internet lleno de tarados, sino lo entiendes la verdad es que me sobra el quedar con una persona con tu coeficiente intelectual.
> 
> PS, Lo de hacer piña con españoles lo evito hasta en España.



siii mejor asi. tipico frustrado español que se cree la hostia por vivir en NY ,renegando de su origen pero participando en foro de españoles


----------



## El Mercader (6 Nov 2022)

kroketa45 dijo:


> siii se te nota lentito social (preguntar donde vives se entiende no dar direccion,decir barrio). y de acuerdo contigo, yo tampoco i
> 
> totalmente de acuerdo contigo: eres el tipico español frustrado wue por vivir en nueva york se cree la hostia(lo mencionas sin venir a cuento en tu pos
> 
> siii mejor asi. tipico frustrado español que se cree la hostia por vivir en NY ,renegando de su origen pero participando en foro de españoles



Que pereza me das, enserio.

Tú eres el ejemplo de por qué no me junto con españoles en Nueva York: No me conoces de nada, pero ya sabes como soy, me juzgas por ello y además me insultas de manera gratutia...

Por cierto: Lo de que me creo la hostia por vivir en Manhattan es verdaderamente real 






Llevo en Manhattan cinco años y esto es una puta mierda


Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos: 1) Gente, gente y más gente: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares...




www.burbuja.info





PS, Lo de mencionar que vivo en nueva York es porque el libro está en Inglés. Tooooodo el mundo que me lee aquí (con las cuatro cuentas que he tenido) sabe que vivo en Nueva York.


----------



## SexyVIcky (6 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:
> 
> 1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
> Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.
> ...



Eres un cagao
Que mierda de Pazuzu?Es un libro normal.


----------



## Mgsolid (6 Nov 2022)

kroketa45 dijo:


> wow! normal, nueva york es un pueblo no digas el barrio pijo o zona en la que vives que al dia siguiente con tu popularidad te paran por la calle para pedirte autógrafos…era por eso de hacer piña española pero mejor dejémoslo asi



yo en su lugar tampoco sería muy concreto, aunque realmente no importa cuando pueden ver por tus ogos


----------



## ivanito (7 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:
> 
> 1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
> Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.
> ...



¿Todavía a estas alturas de la vida no sabes lo que es una sincronicidad?
Anda leete a Jung que te veo muy verde y muy ignorante.
Cosas como esas me llevan pasando a mi toda la vida, y a todo el mundo le pasan, pero no son conscientes de ello porque las niegan con eso de que son "casualidades", pero no lo son, en absoluto.
Tranquilo, que Pazuzu no va a ir a por ti, estas casualidades se dan con cualquier cosa, siempre que le des importancia y significado.
¿Por qué suceden? Nadie lo sabe, pero suceden.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (7 Nov 2022)

Y encime te pasó al "AVRIR JRANDE" el libro.

Cómo he mencionado alguna vez, a mi los demonios se me aparecían en sueños dentro de otro sueño, dejaron de aparecer rezando antes de dormir.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (7 Nov 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> ¿Todavía a estas alturas de la vida no sabes lo que es una sincronicidad?
> Anda leete a Jung que te veo muy verde y muy ignorante.
> Cosas como esas me llevan pasando a mi toda la vida, y a todo el mundo le pasan, pero no son conscientes de ello porque las niegan con eso de que son "casualidades", pero no lo son, en absoluto.
> Tranquilo, que Pazuzu no va a ir a por ti, estas casualidades se dan con cualquier cosa, siempre que le des importancia y significado.
> ¿Por qué suceden? Nadie lo sabe, pero suceden.



No, si yo lo tengo perfectamente integrado y conozco a Jung. 

Para mí son guiños de los mundos ocultos y son señales buenísimas. 

Si el mundo no fuera un pañuelo podría contarte cosas flipantes. 

¿Seguro que no me has confundido con el OP? 

¡Por cierto! Si sé que PI Network nos hará muy ricos es también por estas fuerzas 

Hay veces en que sé que mis pensamientos no son exactamente míos.


----------



## Mgsolid (7 Nov 2022)

no hay que subestimar a Pazuzu cuando pide sacrificio, hablo en serio y no hablo solo de sueños


----------



## Ganndalf (7 Nov 2022)

Mr. Sandman dijo:


> Y encime te pasó al "AVRIR JRANDE" el libro.
> 
> Cómo he mencionado alguna vez, a mi los demonios se me aparecían en sueños dentro de otro sueño, dejaron de aparecer rezando antes de dormir.



para esos casos lo mejor es el salmo 91, siempre acompañado del padre nuestro, que nunca debe faltar ya que es la oración principal


----------



## Ganndalf (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Mgsolid (8 Nov 2022)

yo sugiero el salmo 666 en algunos casos, ese ya no sirve para algunas personas y se pueden atragantar


----------



## ivanito (8 Nov 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> No, si yo lo tengo perfectamente integrado y conozco a Jung.
> 
> Para mí son guiños de los mundos ocultos y son señales buenísimas.
> 
> ...



Si te confundí con el op al citarle pero ya edité el mensaje, aunque supongo que la notificación te llegó igualmente.
Será otra sincronicidad?


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (8 Nov 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Si te confundí con el op al citarle pero ya edité el mensaje, aunque supongo que la notificación te llegó igualmente.
> Será otra sincronicidad?


----------



## ivanito (8 Nov 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> ¡Por cierto! Si sé que PI Network nos hará muy ricos es también por estas fuerzas
> 
> Hay veces en que sé que mis pensamientos no son exactamente míos.



Explica un poco mas eso.


----------



## Mgsolid (8 Nov 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Explica un poco mas eso.



quién no quiere hacerse rico, todos nos lo merecemos, en otras palabras que otros se sacrifiquen para tí, los vasos comunicantes, la vida son dos días


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (8 Nov 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Explica un poco mas eso.



Deseaba hacer algo muy bueno para la gente en general y mi entorno en particular.

Algo que conlleva sacrificio.

Y en eso no puedes engañar al Cosmos. Entonces entré en un proceso reflexivo iluminador y en 3 minutos descubrí el hilo de burbuja.info y en unas horas tenía perfectamente claro qué era PI Network y por qué el poder lo ha puesto ahí.


----------



## Mgsolid (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## Mgsolid (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## Tercios (8 Nov 2022)

Sheeeeit


----------



## LMLights (9 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:
> 
> 1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
> Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.
> ...



TREMENDO.












ivanito dijo:


> ¿Todavía a estas alturas de la vida no sabes lo que es una sincronicidad?
> Anda leete a Jung que te veo muy verde y muy ignorante.
> Cosas como esas me llevan pasando a mi toda la vida, y a todo el mundo le pasan, pero no son conscientes de ello porque las niegan con eso de que son "casualidades", pero no lo son, en absoluto.
> Tranquilo, que Pazuzu no va a ir a por ti, estas casualidades se dan con cualquier cosa, siempre que le des importancia y significado.
> ¿Por qué suceden? Nadie lo sabe, pero suceden.



Sácto. Cuando orientas tu consciencia en un símbolo, o algo arquetípico, ese algo se muestra tarde o temprano. La cosa es que *esas "casualidades" pasan más de lo que la gente cree, pero no reparas en ellas*. En cambio cuando "te orientas" a algo, tarde o temprano aparece y *AHORA SI te das cuenta*. Son los misterios del subconsciente.

No sólo Jung, creo que "Las Puertas de la Percepción" de Huxley trata también de esos filtros de la consciencia que impiden que nos volvamos locos.








parcifal dijo:


> Otro dia te pasará con otra cosa. Solamente tienes que fijarte y se repetirá. Por ejemplo, ¿No te encuentras siempre con el mismo vecino en el ascensor, sea la hora que sea?








Ganndalf dijo:


>



PAZZUZU RULES. E´Pazzo.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (9 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes que nada me quiero disculpar por poner esto en "Actualidad", pero muchos de los que estamos aquí creemos en estas cosas, y en "Conspiraciones" no suele haber mucho movimiento: Me acaba de pasar algo raro, raro, raro de cojones... os lo resumo:
> 
> 1) Me levanto por la mañana, enciendo la tablet mientras me tomo un café, entro en Burbuja y me encuentro un comentario sobre "Pazuzú".
> Alguien decía que la guerra de Ucrania era por el final de los tiempos y que si Pazuzú y no se qué. Bueno, sigo leyendo comentarios y me acabo el café. En burbuja siempre estamos con la coña de Pazuzú. No sé porqué, pero en el autobús yendo al curro me puse a pensar en el comentario.
> ...



es uno de los objetivos para la cercana guerra nuclear tu ubicación.... reza al arcángel San miguel porque te auguro mucho mal, que dios te proteja amigo.


----------



## Mgsolid (9 Nov 2022)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> es uno de los objetivos para la cercana guerra nuclear tu ubicación.... reza al arcángel San miguel porque te auguro mucho mal, que dios te proteja amigo.



para rezar hay que creer, rezar sin creer es inútil, para creer hay que ser consecuente con lo que se cree, amén
la guerra es la paz, la ignorancia es la fuerza, y la esclavitud es la libertad, vivan los dueños del mundo


----------



## LMLights (10 Nov 2022)

GENTE que ANTES de MORIR vio a PAZUZU +VÍDEOS


https://is2.4chan.org/x/1663422645396843.webm https://i.4cdn.org/x/1663428288664838.webm https://is2.4chan.org/x/1663422549103756.webm https://is2.4chan.org/x/1663422577532372.webm Y ahora hablando en serio, qué coño les ha pasado? Pazuzu les ha preñado el alma? Ah!?




www.burbuja.info







Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> ¡Por cierto! Si sé que* PI Network* nos hará muy ricos es también por estas fuerzas
> 
> Hay veces en que sé que mis pensamientos no son exactamente míos.



Fe en el CAOS. Estás PREÑAO, estás PREÑAO !!!!!


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (10 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Fe en el CAOS. Estás PREÑAO, estás PREÑAO !!!!!



Hasta el nvcleo.


----------

